# BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part VII)



## bessiebenny

*UPDATED FEBRUARY 9th 2009*
- I have updated the Runtime graph of RC-T6 and added the 2x18650 runtime for Medium output. (4xLED)
- Ordered a new light today - TANK007 TK-702 P4 HAIII (Cheap, HAIII, Rare AAA Clicky)

*UPDATED FEBRUARY 7th 2009*
- I have updated the Results at a glace charts with the recently reviewed lights.
- I apologise that many portions of recent reviews are not finished. It'll get done if I can. =(

*UPDATED JANUARY 17th 2009*
- CPF member Kenzo has found that RC-G2's tailcap works perfectly with MTE C2-1.
- It makes it shorter and gives you the benefit of the forward clicky. Brilliant find. =)

----------------------------

*[COMING SOON]*

# Lights that are ordered and expected to arrive within the next 1-6 weeks:
- TANK007 TK-702 P4 HAIII

# Lights that I'm currently interested in and possibly get if I have enough funds:
- UltraFire WF-606A Q5 (Brighter Q5-bin version of highly regarded WF-606A)

----------------------------

*[REVIEWS LIST]*

- DEC 17th 2008 - *★★★★★1/2 *- KD Buckle V5 HAIII XRT - (Measurements/Photos TBA)
- DEC 10th 2008 - *★★★★★ *- MTE C2-1 Q5 AA Review (Runtime graph added on Dec 10th)
- NOV 16th 2008 - *★★★★★ *- Romisen RC-T6 Review (Super bright 6 LED 2x18650 Flashlight)
- AUG 24th 2008 - No Rating - Quick 6 flashlight Roundup (Very short impressions of 6 flashlights)
- AUG 10th 2008 - *★★* - Romisen RC-A8 Review (Not very useful imo and doesn't use 3.6v RCR)


----------------------------

*



PLEASE SEE PART 4 FOR ALL THE REVIEWS THAT HAS BEEN DONE PREVIOUSLY. 

Click to expand...

* 

*[Budget LED DX/KD Flashlights Review Roundup]*

Part 1 , Part 2 , Part 3 , Part 4 , Part 5 , Part 6 and now Part 7! (WOW)

*[FLASHLIGHTS]* _- Not all flashlights reviewed may yet be shown below. (bit outdated now)_


 

 

 


 

 


Submitted by MetalZone

*[RESULTS AT A GLANCE]*

*Star Rating*
*★★★★★★ - Buy it now! Amazing bang for the buck!*
*★★★★★ - It is excellent. A great buy! Recommended.*
*★★★★ - Pretty darn good. It's not the best but is not bad.*
*★★★ - It's okay but there's nothing that great about it imo.*
*★★ - Not good. Avoid if if you can coz it's not worth it.*
*★ - Why am I even reviewing this?! Total waste of $$$.*

*[HIGH PERFORMANCE / HIGH RATED LIGHTS]* - *- Link to reviews prior to Romisen RC-T6 are **HERE*







*[LOW RATED, LOW PERFORMANCE or DISCONTINUED]* - *Link to reviews for below lights **HERE*





*NOTE:* Output values are for the near absolute peak while batteries are fully charged at its highest voltage.
Always check the runtime graph if available as you cannot expect all light to maintain such values for very long.

*[help~!] [help~!] [help~!]*
I am constantly running short on funds to buy and review more recent lights. :mecry:
Feel free to send me *$2* or *$4* or *$8* donations so that I can keep adding new lights. :devil:
(fyi - Paypal takes away a 37/44 cents respectively per donation which sorta sux.)

All new lights from FEB 2008 will be bought with the addition of your donations. (if any ) 
I thank you for all for the amazing support so far. It helps greatly to keep this thread alive!

You may instead opt to use my referral id at DX. It doesn't cost you anything which is the best part. =)
To use my id, just add ~r.29749062 directly to the end of any product url address. (without "" of course)
Every ~$1300 spent using my referral id, I get $10. Not a lot but better than nothing I guess. =P

*Donations received in 2008 (most recent first):* 
dp62 < FEBRUARY '09 AndreD, lenny, waddup < NOVEMBER '08 JEFFSR < OCTOBER holeymoley < SEPTEMBER FlemingWak < AUGUST gunnut, PhantomLights, tmlwyb, Dandan, Crescendopower < JULY RafS, ScottM, SteveZ, Rizky ,WarriorZ, kostas, yekimak, JoeBob, smootik, RepoUK < JUNE stinky, Wolf359, alohaluau, johnnyngo, OCDGearhead, Wagen < MAY Wolf359, Centropolis, amdaxiom, t3h, Deks, SPRocketman, Flash25296, Fabio, tip61 < APRIL Wolf359, dudu84, marcus, Pokerstud, wmissen, RecycledElectron, qtaco, fizzy, briiansd, meuge, SportyBen, Raymond < MARCH Schierle, HenryL, Andres(ocau), baconheist, Dougmeister, linterno, anarchocap, saedwards, docian37, violatorjf, MikeSalt, Debbie, Luke, dulridge, martinSE, mmbeller191, ReGet, Mascione, Probedude < FEBRUARY '08

*I would like to thank everyone who supported this thread and my reviews so far!!*
*Every dollar is put forward to purchasing more lights/equipment for this thread.*


----------



## phantom23

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



bessiebenny said:


> So get it while it's good. Other than some rare exceptions (MTE SSCP4 AA), it usually doesn't get better after every batch. =P



MTE SSC 1AA is not an exception. I bought one from one of the latest batch and it wasn't good...


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

_Reposting here as the other thread is now closed and modifying is not possible._
_My star score is based upon what it is supposed to be and how much it costs. _

*[MTE C2-1 Review by BB]*

- Cree Q5 emitter. AA battery. (not 14500) 1-mode flashlight.
- Plastic Collimator lense. Reverse Clicky. O-rings all around.
- Costs ~$20 at DX etc.

*First Impressions: ★★★★1/2*
- Whoa. It might be the first MTE light that I really like. (nice start)
- It's slightly longer/bigger than a usual AA light of this class.

*Build Quality: ★★★★* (Some cheap components but that's expected)
- Solid rattle free platic collimator lense. Very clear. Looks great. 
- Collimator lense is surrounded by an aluminium pill which also acts as a semi-smooth reflector.
- That reflector-pill also holds the collimator lense in place. 
- Double O-rings on both head and switch threads. Nice touch.
- There is an O-ring infront of the collimator lense. So it's well sealed all around.
- Threads are well lubed, smooth and good. Very similar to Romisen threads.
- Smooth yet grippy knurlings on both ends of the flashlight. 
- Cheap looking rubber clicky. Easy to replace wih common replacement ones.
- Reverse clicky switch. Gold spring. Switch feels big when pressed = good. (I'll add more on this later) 
- PCB Board for the driver says NANJG ROHS-103 on the positive end. (Seen through the tube)
- Silver backed cree. On a round 14mm base. No if it's glued to the pill yet.
- Overall, it's better built and feels more solid than Ultrafire C3 or the RC-A3 imo.
- Bundled lanyard is just a standard cheapo. It's okay but doubt it's reliable.

*Light Output: ★★★★★ *(You won't find much brighter for sub-$30 flashlight with only 1AA)
- Bright. It's brighter than Nitecore D10 Q5 on High.
- Very smoothly blended from hotspot to spill. 
- Nice clean beam. No significant rings or black spots.
- White beam. No bluish tint. Just white.
- Still has a very bright hotspot. Not very tight or small but still good due to its bright overall output.
- Has a bright hotspot center, then a second tier of slightly less bright area around the hotspot. 
- Then there's the third tier which is pretty much the spill. Spill is quite bright/wide and floody also. 
- It's more smoother and floodier in the spill than most AA lights of this size.

*In Use: ★★★1/2 *(It doesn't tail stand, clicky is reverse and rolls off table)
- Simple 1 mode light with a reverse clicky. Turns off if half depressed while on.
- During the run time test, it got very hot after about 20 minutes. But not burning hot.
- But if you use it in real life, it won't get as hot due to heatsinking of your hand.
- Rolls off tables if pushed or if table is slanted. 
- It tail stands but the clicky sticks out enough to be not 100% stable. (leans to one side)

*Conclusion: ★★★★★ *(For what it costs and what it is, it's great and I recommend it)
- MTE really stepped up and made a good quality light while still being not so expensive.
- It feels expensive in hand. Definitely not the usual MTE quality I'm used to. It's solid.
- Overall, it's an excellent 1AA 1-mode light. Above average brightness and great beam!

**BONUS**
- CPF member Kenzo has found that RC-G2's tailcap works perfectly with MTE C2-1.
- I can also confirm this. 2 Benefits are forward clicky and makes it more compact!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*[Beam Shots] *
*- *New kitchen! Photos are taken with identical exposure settings as previous kitchen ones.
- To compare with something similar, here's a 1AA Nitecore D10 Q5's high output kitchen and KD Buckle V4 Q5 photos.





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*[Output / Measurements]*

*Throw: 1750* lux @ 1m (Using 1 x 1.2v AA NiMh @ 1.4v) (fyi - Nitecore D10 is* 1150* lux @ 1m)
*Current:* *1.75 *Amps (At the battery)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*[Runtime Tests]*

- Runtime using 1AA NiMh. Vertical axis is output. Horizontal Axis is in minutes.
- Output is a multimeter reading of the light sensor's output in micro amps. (uA)


----------



## VegasF6

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

RE: DX sku.16607 now Akoray Q5 200 lumen

I've also received mine 2 days ago, which is the 3-mode "Akoray" brand. Modes are High/Low/Strobe. As suggested by others, fit and finish is excellent. Beam looks good. Seems to be medium spot with a very slight dark ring. Spill is bright, but narrower due to deeper reflector.

IMO, the memory function is implemented correctly in this model. The mode is memorized as soon as you switched mode. You don't have to leave it on for a few seconds like some other lights that I have. One complaint that I have is that it will turn on in the next mode if you do so within 4 seconds after you turn it off. I think they should lower this "wait time" to 1 second instead of 4 seconds. This will not happen in most use cases, but could be annoying when it does, especially if it turns on in the strobe mode.

Based on eye-balling, output with NIMH is slightly less than the RC-P3 in ceiling bounce, but noticeably less in throw due to wider beam. With 14500 throw is a little better than RC-P3. The low mode seems to be the same for both battery types, which seems bright enough for general usage.

Runtime on high with 2000mh NIMH is about 50 minutes, with fairly good regulation. With blue protected Trustfire 14500, output seems to be constant until the battery protection cuts off power at 30 minutes. In low mode, I get about 3 hrs and 45 minutes with the 14500 battery.

Not bad. I like it. 


I am VERY disapointed to hear this. I had been eyeballing this light for sometime, and a friend finally ordered it. I liked it so much I ordered 5. Well, they went on back order for about 3 weeks and are finally showing shipped. I wanted the 6 modes, but I REALLY wanted "un-branded." Sigh.


----------



## bigballer1

*Re: DX sku.16607 now Akoray Q5 200 lumen*

Blinky (from part6):
I agree with you about the memory "wait time", but I guess it is a minor inconvenience. Thanks for the runtimes, I was just going to do it and you beat me to the punch.

BessieBenny:
Glad you are back! Thanks for the new photos of the Nitecore D10 and the MTE C2-1. The new kitchen looks great.

The more I use this Akoray, the more I like it. I really like the finish on this light. Although I don't have the Nitecore, comparing the photos of the two lights, I think the Akoray beats it. It might even be brighter running on a 14500. Also notice it has two O-rings, so I wouldn't be surprised if you can take this underwater. I highly recommend it to anyone looking for a cheap AA/14500 light! This guys takes both, which is another plus.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

_Reposting here as the other thread is now closed and modifying is not possible. Added new kitchen photos!_

*[Romisen RC-T6 Review by Bessiebenny]*

- Star ratings sorta stay the same. 5 is excellent. 6 means extra ordinary!



 



*[REVIEW]*

*First Impression ★★★★★*
- Nicest "big" 2 x 18650 torch I've felt so far.
- 6 Cree LEDs! Looks great! Monster!
- This torch feels really solid in hand.

*Build Quality ★★★★★*
- Doesn't feel as cheap as Aurora or Ultrafire.
- Nice matte anodizing. Pretty sure it's not HAIII though but no biggie.
- Reverse-type side clicky switch. Has nice and solid feel to it.
- Nice and deep textured aluminium reflector. 
- Big O-ring used in front of glass lense.
- Shape of the reflector is like an orange. Nice and symmetrical.
- As it doesn't have a tail clicky, it tail stands perfectly.
- The very front front bezel is glued on mine at the threads.
- But pretty much every other part isn't glued.
- Double O-rings used on all the battery tube threads. Nice!
- Spring on both ends of the bettery tube. Two protected 18650 fits fine.
- Deep solid thread. Bit sharp but overall very nice. Lubed also.

*In Use ★★★★*
- The side clicky makes it very easy to operate while holding.
- The mode switches from 2 - 4 - 6 LED in sequence.
- This makes you click 3 times every time you want to turn to 6 LED!
- Also makes you cycle through everyone of them before it turns off. 
- It's obviously not the best design. But you get used to it. =P
- Although it does work with 3 or 4 RCR123A batts, it's not worth it.
- It gets too hot too quickly then battery runs out not long after.
- So expect to just use it with 2 x 18650 all the time. 

*Brightness/Output ★★★★★★ *
- It's BRIGHT and has a very wide overall beam. BIG and very bright hotspot also.
- It still has decent throw due to being so bright. It's like a big spotlight.
- But still, it's floodier than single LED flood lights due to its sheer output.
- Has an overlapping pattern to its spill. In real life use, it's not an issue.
- Anyways, all I can say is that it's very bright and very useful.
- But at the same time, I feel it's not as bright as it looks like it should be.
- But maybe that's because I just want more out of such monster looking light. =P
- However, even in 2 LED mode, it's super bright overall and does not get hot at all. Very nice!

*Conclusion ★★★★★*
- Romisen has done it again by making such a special looking light.
- 6 efficient LED's being driven very efficiently for great output and runtime.
- It's not cheap but I think it's worth it for what you get that's for sure.
- At the end, it's a great flashlight overall. Big, solid, bright. Just a tad expensive though.

--------

*[BEAM SHOTS]* 

- Using 2 x 18650 @ 4.1v each


 

 


-------- LOW ----------------- MED ----------------- HIGH

--------

*[OUTPUT/MEASUREMENTS]* 
- These are "throw" values and the current that it pulls from the battery.
- Note that the lux value does not reflect the total lumens that it outpus.
- RC-T6 has 3 modes. Two / Four / Six LEDs are lit in each mode.
- Anyways, it has a very good throw capability considering it has a huge hotspot.

** Two x 18650 @ 4.10v each = 8.2V*
-------------------------------
2 - 4200 lux @ 1m (0.66A = 5.4W)
4 - 7900 lux @ 1m (1.12A = 9.2W)
6 - 11200 lux @ 1m (1.52A = 12.5W)

** Three x 16340 @ 4.10v each = 12.3V*
-------------------------------
2 - 1500 lux @ 1m (0.15A = 1.9W)
4 - 9200 lux @ 1m (1.01A = 12.4W)
6 - 14500 lux @ 1m (1.60A = 19.7W)

** Four x 16340 @ 4.10v each = 16.4V*
-------------------------------
2 - 4500 lux @ 1m (0.35A = 5.7W)
4 - 9200 lux @ 1m (0.74A = 12.1W)
6 - 14300 lux @ 1m (1.15A = 18.9W)

---------

*[RUNTIME]*
- As you can see, 2x18650 is where it shines the most. 
- I have not yet had time to run the test in Low mode. (2LED)


----------



## waddup

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

what stopped you giving it 6 stars?

^ might be the only thing thats saving my $$

all your 6 star lights i have purchased have been excellent, i got 2 of each and have given away 1 of each to very deserving people (who are blown away and love them)

so why only 5 stars for this one?




im guessing its because you couldnt find it anywhere for $12


----------



## phantom23

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

'bessiebenny', can you make some shots of MTE C2-1? Thanks:thumbsup:

EDIT: And if you can - D10 lux/1m number.


----------



## mick53

*What is the diff. between these two cheapies?*

Hi,

What is the difference between these two WF-600s? I mean, I think I know the differences but do these differences make one better than the other?

SKU#8537 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8537

SKU #8672 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8672

Both are Q5s.

Both are HA-III

They only difference I can see is *SKU#8537 takes both 18650and CR123A and has a larger voltage range (3.6V~9V)* than the other.

*SKU#8672 takes only 18650s and has a smaller voltage range (3.6V ~ 4.2V).*

Am I missing something? Is one significantly better than the other or are they pretty much the same?

I've been going around in circles for days trying to decide which light to buy. 

I want a hefty thrower and have ruled out a bunch of lights for various reasons, price being the chief concern.

if I find I like and enjoy using a long thrower, I will then spend the larger dollars on one. And if I don't like the thrower, I only blew around $40 as opposed to over $100. Makes sense to me.

Anyway, I SWEAR I'm going to get one or the other of these two. Which do you recommend and why do you recommend it?

Please :help:

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: What is the diff. between these two WF-600s?*

The one that takes up to 9v has the common DX driver... ~450ma at 8.4v and ~800ma at 4.2. The other one might have the AMC7135 1050ma driver. This is just a thought, im not sure.

Anyways there are better throwers for the price range, imo Aurora is not a very reliable brand when it comes to quality.

The *uniquefire 802* has excellent throw and great reviews. 

For a little bit more you can get the T10C2 or the Tiablo matador BR200, both are semi-throwers.


----------



## mick53

*Re: What is the diff. between these two WF-600s?*



richardcpf said:


> The one that takes up to 9v has the common DX driver... ~450ma at 8.4v and ~800ma at 4.2. The other one might have the AMC7135 1050ma driver.



How does this difference effect runtime and brightness?


----------



## mick53

*Re: What is the diff. between these two cheapies?*

No enLIGHTenment?

Damn!

Maybe I shyouldn't have called 'em "cheapies."


----------



## jabe1

*Re: What is the diff. between these two cheapies?*

There is alot of info about these lights. Try searching for wf-600.


----------



## mick53

*Re: What is the diff. between these two cheapies?*



jabe1 said:


> There is alot of info about these lights. Try searching for wf-600.



jabe1,

What an excellent suggestion! Why didn't I think of doing a search?

Actually, I did a search, and a rather extensive one at that.

I even used the "google cpf" search last night and you know how that goes.

It came up with just under 200 mentions of "WF-600" and I glanced at every one of them and there was nothing specific to what I am asking here. It took me a couple of hours to weed through these search results.

That there are different variations of the WF-600 was made apparent by the search, but I already knew that. I simply didn't see these very specific questions asked or answered.

I was kinda hoping I might find an answer to some of this even if it came up in some other context. No luck.

So yes, there's a lot of info about these lights, but nothing I could find about what I would like to know.

But, uh, thanks just the same.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: What is the diff. between these two cheapies?*

I was using dx 12325 an MTE SSC P7 2 mode outside a little while ago. It is more about a LOT of light than throw but does reach out there decently!

It runs direct drive from an 18650 so it's mighty dang bright on a fresh charge! I've got maybe 10-15 minutes total on the Ultrafire 2400 and don't see any dimming as of yet.

I must say that Qs and Rs are WAY more about throw but look puny next to this or an MC-E!!!!


----------



## BMF

*Re: What is the diff. between these two cheapies?*



mick53 said:


> jabe1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is alot of info about these lights. Try searching for wf-600.
> 
> 
> 
> jabe1,
> 
> What an excellent suggestion! Why didn't I think of doing a search?
> 
> Actually, I did a search, and a rather extensive one at that.
> 
> I even used the "google cpf" search last night and you know how that goes.
> 
> It came up with just under 200 mentions of "WF-600" and I glanced at every one of them and there was nothing specific to what I am asking here. It took me a couple of hours to weed through these search results.
> 
> That there are different variations of the WF-600 was made apparent by the search, but I already knew that. I simply didn't see these very specific questions asked or answered.
> 
> I was kinda hoping I might find an answer to some of this even if it came up in some other context. No luck.
> 
> So yes, there's a lot of info about these lights, but nothing I could find about what I would like to know.
> 
> But, uh, thanks just the same.
Click to expand...




Read all the posts at DX for both of them and then you will make your decision. I've done that and did order the cheaper price: it's running fine with CR123s.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: What is the diff. between these two WF-600s?*



mick53 said:


> How does this difference effect runtime and brightness?


Depends on the driver. The multi-power circuit will have a classic "direct drive" pattern on 18650 - namely, slowly decreasing output. This is standard in all multi-power setups (i.e. you can't be fully regulated at all voltages, so the light defaults to direct drive on 1x3.7V Li-ion.

If the 18650-only uses a well-regulated driver, then you could have flat output (but for a shorter period of time). But be advised that the early WF-600 did not have a fully-regulated driver - it was still direct-drive, even in the 18650-only version (but seems to have been driven a bit harder than the multi-power circuit). 

Someone with a recent version might be able to say more - but that's still no guarantee, since these DX lights frequently change in specs and components.

Basically, if you plan to use only 18650, you could take a chance and see on the 18650-only version. But if you plan to use primaries, stick with the multi-power. I probably would.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: What is the diff. between these two WF-600s?*

Multi powers that can use either 1x18650 or 2xCR123 are often less bright on 1x18650.

My Dereelight 3SM Q2 5A is noticeably less on a Li-Ion but will run a long time on one.

I'd be inclined to go 18650 only... unless you don't have the batteries and charger already and know how to use them!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: What is the diff. between these two WF-600s?*

Most sub-$30 single 18650 lights are direct driven from my experience.
Two mode (high-low) is usually done at the switch level by a resistor also.

--



phantom23 said:


> 'bessiebenny', can you make some shots of MTE C2-1? Thanks:thumbsup:
> EDIT: And if you can - D10 lux/1m number.


 
I'll try and update my C2-1 review with the photos when I can get around to it. 
In the mean time, if you are not sure how it looks like, check out DX. hehe. =)

*Nitecore D10* with my light meter*: 1150* lux @ 1m



waddup said:


> what stopped you giving it 6 stars?
> im guessing its because you couldnt find it anywhere for $12


 
Yeah. My standards / expectations have gone up I guess. =P
If it was like $18 or less, it sure would have been 6 stars though.
Well, I'm going to revise it and give C2-1 5 stars as it deserves it.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: What is the diff. between these two WF-600s?*

Hey BB i just got the ITP C9 do you have any plans on getting one, its def a nice light, the AA tube and switch conversion should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## pustefix8965

*Re: DX sku.16607 now Akoray Q5 200 lumen*



bigballer1 said:


> The more I use this Akoray, the more I like it. I really like the finish on this light. Although I don't have the Nitecore, comparing the photos of the two lights, I think the Akoray beats it. It might even be brighter running on a 14500. Also notice it has two O-rings, so I wouldn't be surprised if you can take this underwater. I highly recommend it to anyone looking for a cheap AA/14500 light! This guys takes both, which is another plus.



I was initially disappointed with this Akoray DX sku 16607, my unit has 3 modes medium->high->strobe. The difference in brightness between medium and high is very little and they are both less bright than my Fenix L1D's medium. Then I found out from the discussion in DX that the *3 modes are programmable*!

Basically, while the light is on, half-press or tap 6 times. It will blink once to indicate programming for 1st mode. It will ramp up from 0 to 100% brightness, then different frequencies of strobe, then SOS mode. After that it will cycle back to the ramping again. Half-press at your desired level and it will blink twice for 2nd mode programming. Again half-pressed at the desired level. At the 3rd mode when the desired level/strobe/SOS is reached, click to switch off to end programming.

I believe my unit is a little defective as the max brightness I can achieved is around L1D's medium. My ramping seems to stay at the 50% brightness for a while without any increase in brightness. Others have reported that it is even brighter than Romisen RC-N3 Q5! My is definitely not as bright as N3. However it is still an amazing light considering that you get a customizable 3 modes light for $22+. The low is also lower than L1D's low. I have ordered another and hope that I get a bright one this time. If not it is still a good deal for a customizable light.


----------



## phantom23

*Re: DX sku.16607 now Akoray Q5 200 lumen*

'pustefix8965' what's the circiut's board diameter in your Akoray?


----------



## blinky

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

pustefix8965, thanks for the info. Now I like it even more  I've programmed mine to be low-mid-high.


----------



## pustefix8965

*Re: DX sku.16607 now Akoray Q5 200 lumen*



phantom23 said:


> 'pustefix8965' what's the circiut's board diameter in your Akoray?



I don't know how to access the circuit board, it doesn't seems to be detachable. Maybe other more knowledgeable members can help.


----------



## phantom23

*Re: DX sku.16607 now Akoray Q5 200 lumen*

Look inside head from battery side. There's round board. I just want to know is it common 17mm size.


----------



## bigballer1

*Re: DX sku.16607 now Akoray Q5 200 lumen*



pustefix8965 said:


> I was initially disappointed with this Akoray DX sku 16607, my unit has 3 modes medium->high->strobe. The difference in brightness between medium and high is very little and they are both less bright than my Fenix L1D's medium. Then I found out from the discussion in DX that the *3 modes are programmable*!



Thanks for the info pustefix! Wow, this is a remarkable light that has just been put over the top with the programmable modes! Apparently many others think so because it is out of stock again at DX. I do hope this switch will be available on other lights. It is so awesome.

As for your specific unit, it might be defective, but I'd try a 14500 first. On mine, on 14500 it is noticeably brighter on 100% than it is with an Eneloop at 100%. And while there is a big difference b/t 100% and 50% with a 14500, when I switch to an eneloop, the difference in light b/t the two modes are much less pronounced. Hope that helps.


----------



## pustefix8965

*Re: DX sku.16607 now Akoray Q5 200 lumen*



phantom23 said:


> Look inside head from battery side. There's round board. I just want to know is it common 17mm size.



The head looks like this, I can't see the board, only a white plastic and the contact for the cell positive end:








The internal diameter is about 19mm.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: DX sku.16607 now Akoray Q5 200 lumen*

Nice job as always with the RC-T6, damn that suckers bright..........


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: What is the diff. between these two WF-600s?*



alfreddajero said:


> Hey BB i just got the ITP C9 do you have any plans on getting one, its def a nice light, the AA tube and switch conversion should be here by the end of the week.


 
Ahh. Yeah. They look like nice lights but not so cheap really. (US$40+)
So I'm trying to go back down to sub-$30 lights to be true to this thread. 
Hence that Akoray light looks more attractive. Only around US$22. =)
Also, my fund has gone down after buying RC-T6, C2-1 and KD Q5 XRT.
And Selfbuilt has written too good of a review for me to review again. =P

*UPDATE*
- Just received the KB Buckle V5 HAIII Q5 XRT. 

First Impressions:
- I can say that the thread feels more tight. As tight as my Fenix E01.
- There's no way that this will self-rotate while being used as keyring.
- The light output is not bright. Well, it's expected coz it's XRT version.
- It's very subtle but the buckle end has much better craftsmanship.
- More rounded edges all around the tail end. All else seems same.
- So all in all, it's how the V4 should have been. Better made and HAIII.
- I'll review it in due time. But for now, it's like V4 but better. =)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

*[Kaidomain Buckle V5 XRT Review by BB]*

- Cree Q5 emitter. AAA battery. 1-mode twisty. HAIII. O-rings all around.
- Comes with a spare o-ring, buckle and coil ring.
- There are THREE versions of this light. MAX , RT , XRT. (varies in output and runtime)
- Costs ~$20 at KD. MORE INFO HERE

*First Impressions: ★★★★★★*
- Tighter threads. This sample I got is perfect. Rounded edges on tail end.
- It's how the V4 should have been. Better made, long runtime and HAIII.

*Build Quality: ★★★★★*
- It's very subtle but the buckle end has better craftsmanship than V4.
- More rounded edges all around the tail end. This makes it look more expensive.
- Otherwise, the whole thing looks pretty much identical to V4 from the outside.
- The one I have is a natural HAIII color. (grey/green) Very nicely anodized.
- There is no anodizing on the threads.
- The body is in 3 parts. Head/middle/tail. No threads were glued.
- Head has inside a smooth aluminium reflector inside. It can be rotated out also.
- Middle part has the emitter and driver. (I guess you could call it a pill)
- Tail end is the main battery tube with a spring at the inner-end.
- The Cree Q5 emitter is a silver backed Cree. Not on a separate base.
- It seems to be thermal-glued on to the pill's base. (but still possible to change it as you can rip it off)
- Knurlings are small diamonds and it covers the entire grip surface from head to tail.
- It feels very good. Not slippery at all. Not as rough as Nitecore D10 but still grippy enough.
- I've dropped it from about 4 feet high to a concrete floor accidently. Still works. =)
- Buckle is of decent quality. Should last as long as the light itself. hehe. 
- For $20, you can't ask for much more. It's built/finished better than most for this price.

*Light Output: ★★★★★*
- Please note that this is XRT version. So it's not supposed to be super bright.
- Output is supposedly around 35 lumens. To my eyes, that's about right.
- Has a white tint output. Not warm, not bluish. But this may differ with ever sample.
- Fairly distint hotspot. Hotspot is usefully wide. And it's good closeup as it's not too bright.
- Has a usefully wide spill also. No ugly rings around the hotspot. No black spots in the spill. 
- There is a hole in the centre of the hotspot when it's 10cm or closer. But not an issue in real life use.
- I give it 5 stars as you will be buying it knowing how bright it will be as it has 3 different versions.

*In Use: ★★★★★*
- The twist action is as good as it really can get imo. Well, my sample is.
- It's tight enough, but still easily rotatle single-handed due to long head.
- It tail stands stably on a hard flat surface. But it won't on a carpet.
- It's not as small as usual tiny AAA torches. It's in-between AA and AAA.
- I will test it myself when I can. But according to KD, it will run for nearly 3 hours with 1AAA NiMh. (~2 hours with alkaline)
- Because the head comes off, you can use it like a candle without a reflector which is quite cool and useful in some situations.

*Conclusion: ★★★★★1/2*
- Well. All I can say is that this is an excellent AAA twisty light.
- Price has gone up a bit to around $20. But quality has gone up also.
- To me, it looks and feels good enough to be thought of as a mini Nitecore D10.
- Seriously, for only $20, it will be extremely difficult to find any AAA light anywhere close to this.
- I give it 5.5 stars out of 6. It would be 6 stars if it had 2 modes. (High/Low)

-----------

Obviously not finished. I'm just reserving this post for the review.
It'll get updated gradually over time. Hope to fill it up quickly. =)


----------



## mrQQ

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Just received my Romisen -T6 and Aurora AK-P7. Oh, and by far not so cheap ElektroLumens WallOfFire (Quad P7) =)

Short exterior: I like length and grip of Aurora better. First my hand perfect, 1x18650 tube is in perfect sync with head size. Head is much bigger than Romisen. Romisen is far too long for me, even with 3xRCR123 tube. Would love to find 2xRCR123 tube for it. Any ideas? Quality of both of them is just fine.

Output: Aurora is warmer tint, Romiser is colder. Aurora on High seems to be lower tham Romisen on 6x mode (even though first one claims 900 lumens, second one only 500 lumens). Both get pretty warm. Some ceiling shots of both side by side on highest mode:

Left is RC-T6 right is AK-P7:




That's pity, I expected aurora to be brighter!

And here, same couple with WoF near them:





so much from me


----------



## glenda17

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

My Aurora AK-P7 2x18650 is my favorite light, bright smooth beam.

Also there is the 501B R2, I would like to send this to you to be tested. It is unbelievably bright, makes a deerelight Q5 drop-in look dim. Almost as bright as the Aurora P7 and its only $17.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

My MTE P7 light is my brightest single LED in overall brightness. 

The spot from a Q5 or R2 is generally brighter but so much more concentrated...

Two P4 and one P7 have more overall useful beams!


----------



## phantom23

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Concentrated beam looks brighter than it really is.

BTW. I received my MTE C2-1 and it's nice and bright indeed. Three things I don't like:
- shiny anodization, there're many flashlights with matte type II
- no modes, lower (~10lm) one would be nice
- beam isn't so smooth like 'bessiebenny' said, no black/yellow rings but transition between brightness levels is quite 'sharp'.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Dang now you guys got me thinking of ordering one.


----------



## FLT MEDIC

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Thanks for the nice reviews, keep them coming!


----------



## glenda17

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

With the C2-1 you have to be very careful not to over lube, the way the grounding to the tailcap works a little lube can make it flicker.


----------



## XD9

*Akoray K-109*

I just bought a Akoray K-109 Cree Q2-WC 6-Mode Memory 145-Lumen LED from Deal Extrem for EDC.

Any inputs or thoughts on this Flash light? It seems to be a nice flashlight for the price.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15877



Code:


[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][SIZE=2]- Model: Akoray K-109
- Features a Cree XR-E Q2-WC LED emitter
- Powered by 1 x 3.0V/3.6V CR123A battery
- Voltage input range: 3.0V~4.2V
- 6-Mode tail cap clicky switch with mode memory: Hi > Mid > Lo > SOS > Strobe > Special Tactical Police Style Strobe
- Mode memory returns the flashlight to the most recently used mode when switching on
- 145 lumens maximum brightness (manufacturer rated)
- 800mA current output regulated driver circuit board (manufacturer rated)
- 50 minutes estimated total runtime on High mode (manufacturer rated)
- Coated glass lens with aluminum textured/OP reflector
[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## hyperloop

*Re: Akoray K-109*

sounds like an Ultrafire A1 with memory mode (available on the same site) but at a higher price, looks like a nice light though


----------



## XD9

*Re: Akoray K-109*

hyperloop I did saw that and I almost went with the Ultrafire until I read the issue with the front lens been loose.


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Today I got my WF-1000L with P7. It came DOA. So the first thing I did was to replace the switch and then it worked. Draws 1.5A from 8.2V, and 1.4A from 4.1V... There is no way this is 1000 lumens, maybe 600lms max.

Well, this is a pretty well built light and feels solid, but i expected it to be even brighter. 

Posting a review soon. =)


----------



## AvPD

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Regarding the RC-T6, how is the heat transfer between the LED module and the body? This seems to be the achilles heel of multi-emitter lights, including the T5.


----------



## kenzo

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Does anyone know if the MTE c2-1 can be taken apart?


----------



## mrQQ

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



AvPD said:


> Regarding the RC-T6, how is the heat transfer between the LED module and the body? This seems to be the achilles heel of multi-emitter lights, including the T5.


 
hi,

i did not try to run for a long time, but after short time the body got fairly warm, so my guess is that transfer is pretty decent.


----------



## VegasF6

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



kenzo said:


> Does anyone know if the MTE c2-1 can be taken apart?


 
Any light can be taken apart. The real question is, can it be put back together again?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



AvPD said:


> Regarding the RC-T6, how is the heat transfer between the LED module and the body? This seems to be the achilles heel of multi-emitter lights, including the T5.


 
With mine, it seems to be very good. Coz it does get quite warm when using 6 LEDs. Very hot when used with 3 x RCRs.



kenzo said:


> Does anyone know if the MTE c2-1 can be taken apart?


 
In what ways? All threads are unglued. Tail/Head/Reflector/Lense/Switch.
Cree emitter is on a round base. Thermal paste between pill and base.
On the side of the round base, they put a black epoxy type glue to secure it.


----------



## madi05

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

HI, i havent or cant find much on this light , was wondering if u have tested it and or what u think about it ?

happy new year
madi05

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=5661


----------



## kenzo

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



bessiebenny said:


> With mine, it seems to be very good. Coz it does get quite warm when using 6 LEDs. Very hot when used with 3 x RCRs.
> 
> 
> 
> In what ways? All threads are unglued. Tail/Head/Reflector/Lense/Switch.
> Cree emitter is on a round base. Thermal paste between pill and base.
> On the side of the round base, they put a black epoxy type glue to secure it.




Thanks for that.
I was thinking about putting a Q3 5A in one of these.


----------



## Bobo The Bear

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

I just wanted to say thanks for the reviews. Purchased a Romisen RC-N3 and RC-G2 based on them.


----------



## XD9

*Re: Akoray K-109*

BumP Anybody else?


TIA!


----------



## matrixshaman

*Re: Akoray K-109*

I got 2 of the UF A1's and they were nice although one had a quirk that when it had been sitting for quite a few hours and you clicked it on it would just flash once and that was it until you turned it off and back on again then everything was fine. It was a very bright high with good tint and well worth the price. The other one I had was fine. They do look like the same basic light as the Akoray.


----------



## madi05

*Re: Akoray K-109*

the uf will be brighter or should be it has a q5 , the akoray has a q2

madi05


----------



## kosPap

*Re: Akoray K-109*

seems like the Akoray is a better version of the same design...

This is exactly my experience with the AA version


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Akoray K-109*

Can someone tell me how the switch end parts fit correctly in this light? A friend got one and the parts fell out, now he can't get it to work right.


----------



## juplin

*Re: Akoray K-109*



Casebrius said:


> Can someone tell me how the switch end parts fit correctly in this light? A friend got one and the parts fell out, now he can't get it to work right.


Hope these photos will help.

K-109






Tail cap module of K-109


----------



## Casebrius

*Re: Akoray K-109*

This helped me to know the switch was installed right. I think I must have a bad switch, it will not turn the light off. It got turned on in pocket for a long time and was very hot, I think it fried the switch.


----------



## popcornpicker

*Why Does Everyone Trash Ultrafire?*

I've bought many different models of Ultrafire lights and have never been disappointed. True, you get them from DX without a box or instructions, but if you play with them, eventually, you'll figure the modes out.

Best quality? Probably not, but I think they're better than what you can buy at Home Depot or Lowes.

They always seem to have a configuration that turns into my favorite flashlight until I find another favorite flashlight.

I've really been impressed with their Q5 flashlights.


----------



## VillageIdiot

*Re: Why Does Everyone Trash Ultrafire?*

You get what you pay for, really. UltraFire etc are pretty good for the price.


----------



## zx7dave

*Re: Why Does Everyone Trash Ultrafire?*

Ultrafire is a cheaply made light which is why it is trashed a lot as compared to Surefire or similiar. Side by side caomparison will reveal this everytime. 
However I own about 10 and have not been disappointed considering the cost. And I do appreciate that Ultrafire is very quick to get the latest LED's in their lights. They have ME-C and P7 available already for sale...we might not see this from the big name companies till mid-late 2009 due to the necesary quality testing and attention to detail that they do. So Ultrafire's are fun to play around with, and I will be buying more in the future, if for no other reason that to check out the latest LED's.


----------



## csshih

*Re: Why Does Everyone Trash Ultrafire?*

I think Ultrafires are fine,
the only problem I have is that: they are not made by the same manufacturer every time, consistent quality is impossible, and that's really annoying.
I always wait for lots o' reviews before buying, and that may mean waiting a month or two..


----------



## jzmtl

*Re: Why Does Everyone Trash Ultrafire?*

People just repeat what they hear even if they have no experience with it. For the price they can't be beat, sure machinging isn't perfect but they do what they are suppose to do. A friend bought three on my recommendation, one has not so good thread, but the other two have very good fit and finish, on par with fenix etc.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

*Re: Why Does Everyone Trash Ultrafire?*

The only Ultrafire I own is the WF-700F-3xQ5.The anodizing can be scratched off with a fingernail but other then that this light has taken a beating and is still going strong.


----------



## linterno

*Re: Why Does Everyone Trash Ultrafire?*



jzmtl said:


> People just repeat what they hear even if they have no experience with it.


*+1*. This is what I have been thinking for a long time after reading thousands of threads here at CPF.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Why Does Everyone Trash Ultrafire?*

My only Ultrafire lights are two 502B one 502C and one C2 MC-E.

I had to replace the clickie on one 502B but no other thing about any of them bother me.

My C2 looks and feels like a quality piece!


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Why Does Everyone Trash Ultrafire?*

I own two WF606A's and im very pleased with them.....


----------



## FLT MEDIC

*Re: Why Does Everyone Trash Ultrafire?*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> My only Ultrafire lights are two 502B one 502C and one C2 MC-E.
> 
> I had to replace the clickie on one 502B but no other thing about any of them bother me.
> 
> My C2 looks and feels like a quality piece!


 
How's the range or throw of your C2 MCE, is it half the distance or throw of the 502B? What's the emitter in your 502B, a Cree R2? TIA!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Why Does Everyone Trash Ultrafire?*

Yeah. MTE / Ultrafire and other cheaper ****fire named products are good for what they cost. Some are excellent and are ahead of more premium brands.

Sure, their quality control isn't all that crash hot so you do have a decent chance to great dud but that's the price you pay. =)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Why Does Everyone Trash Ultrafire?*

There is no real comparison of MC-E to Q5 or R2. MC-E is a LOT of light sort of a wall of it.

Q5 and R2 will throw a tighter beam farther NO QUESTION!!

THAT said the TLE300MR in my Magcharger with three Crees puts a lot of light a long way!


----------



## Spence

*BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part XI)*

I'm considering the Ultrafire A1, Q5, 230 lumen and the A10, Q5, 220 lumen flashlights just for kicks, but I've never owned an Ultrafire before. I'm looking for comments on them. Thanks.:candle:


----------



## madi05

*Re: Need comments on Ultrafire A1 & A10?*

im waiting for a1 from kd, looks nice for the price, i bought it to compare to my lf3xt basically,will let u know in a couple weeks , it is still being packed for shipping

madi05


----------



## csshih

*Re: Need comments on Ultrafire A1 & A10?*

lumen overrated, don't forget.


----------



## Spadders

Sorry, this post shouldn't be here


----------



## RichArab

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

overall I give this two thumbs up




I mean one thumb up, because i only have 1


----------



## Spadders

*UltraFire U4-MCU OR Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5 5 mode?*

Hi Guys, 

I'm a new member looking for some advice.

For my first cree torch I've been looking on Dealxtreme for a decent budget model and narrowed it down to the above mentioned models,
mainly because they use AAA & AA respectively and I have loads of nimh batteries for either.
I also wanted a multi mode, so that it would be useful around the house but also had the power when out walking at night with my dogs.

I would appreciate any opinions/advice or even recommendations of other models.

I also have 2 Maglites, AA & AAA and wondered if anybody could tell me exactly what I need to mod them for a reasonable price.

Thanks in advance 

Cheers guys

Spadders


----------



## Frankiarmz

*Re: UltraFire U4-MCU OR Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5 5 mode?*

I have the Ultrafire C3 on order and it should be here in a few days. I'm hoping it's not a piece junk and it sure sounds good. I've modded my minimag and it cost me $25 for the LED and $5 for the end cap switch, in my opinion although the flashlight is now much brighter, runs longer and is more functional that money should have gone towards a multifunction brand new LED flashlight. I also modded my 3 D cell MagLite and for the $18 LED bulb it was well worth it. I can use that light none stop for 24 hours! The light is good and doesn't dim, no worry of the bulb burning out. I have a couple Olight T-20's that use rechargeable cr123a batteries and they work really well. I suggest if you buy more NIMH AA or AAA batteries, look for "Precharged" or "Hybrid" they hold their chrge much longer when not in use. Good luck with your decisions. Frank


----------



## Nake

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

I got my Buckle V5, black, bright version today. All the threads are anodized, male and female. :thinking: I mention it because you said yours weren't.


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: UltraFire U4-MCU OR Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5 5 mode?*

For the Maglites, check here. Not sure about shipping price though since most of those stores are in the US.

3AAA lights are that good, most are direct drive and don't have good runtime with alkaline batteries. 3AAAs have around the same power as a single AA battery. Good if you consider the simplicity.

I think 2AA lights might be better

What's your price range?

From what I see, the C3 seems to not take drops too well.

:welcome:


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



Nake said:


> I got my Buckle V5, black, bright version today. All the threads are anodized, male and female. :thinking: I mention it because you said yours weren't.


 
Interesting. I will post up some photos of mine when i get around to it to show how mine looks.
I guess it's hard to expect very good quality control or manufacturing process at this price. =P


----------



## underconstruction

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Can someone tell me how low the lowest setting is on the akoray DX light SKU: 16607? I saw a lux rating on this thread but am not really sure what that translates to in real world use. I am interested in something with a realy low low to preserve night adjusted vision.


----------



## linterno

*Re: UltraFire U4-MCU OR Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5 5 mode?*



Spadders said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm a new member looking for some advice.
> 
> For my first cree torch I've been looking on Dealxtreme for a decent budget model and narrowed it down to the above mentioned models,
> mainly because they use AAA & AA respectively and I have loads of nimh batteries for either.
> I also wanted a multi mode, so that it would be useful around the house but also had the power when out walking at night with my dogs.
> 
> I would appreciate any opinions/advice or even recommendations of other models.
> 
> I also have 2 Maglites, AA & AAA and wondered if anybody could tell me exactly what I need to mod them for a reasonable price.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> Spadders


Those are really different flashlights. Ultrafire C3 is small and U4-MCU is big/fat. I have read that C3 Q5 is not that bright with 1xAA but with 14500. I would prefer U4, even if it is bigger. In the future, if you decide to go to Li-Ion batteries, you can use U4 and get better intensity and runtime.

I won't recommend to buy upgrades for Minimags. I did it to upgrade 2 minimags paying more than $40 dollars and now I don't use them. If you want to spend $40 you better get a Fenix E20.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: UltraFire U4-MCU OR Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5 5 mode?*

^ what he said mostly.

The only Mag AA or AAA that has a nice feel is the Solitaire, but those are almost worthless as lights!

Get a Fenix L1D Q5 or one of the other "wonder" lights other people will recommend.

The Romisen 1AA single mode lights (Saik RC-A3) are nice for what they are but too bright for many uses.


----------



## pustefix8965

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



underconstruction said:


> Can someone tell me how low the lowest setting is on the akoray DX light SKU: 16607? I saw a lux rating on this thread but am not really sure what that translates to in real world use. I am interested in something with a realy low low to preserve night adjusted vision.



I don't have a meter but to me Akoray low is about as low as Fenix L1D, maybe only slightly lower. The tint between Fenix and Akoray is different, hence it is difficult to tell the difference. However I don't think it is considered really low low.

On a side note, the run time of the Akoray is quite disappointing, only about 50 mins on max brightness. The Fenix L1D can easily double it on the same brightness.


----------



## underconstruction

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



pustefix8965 said:


> I don't have a meter but to me Akoray low is about as low as Fenix L1D, maybe only slightly lower. The tint between Fenix and Akoray is different, hence it is difficult to tell the difference. However I don't think it is considered really low low.
> 
> On a side note, the run time of the Akoray is quite disappointing, only about 50 mins on max brightness. The Fenix L1D can easily double it on the same brightness.




Were you running it on a AA or a 14500

Also, were you using the factory set low or the user adjusted low?


----------



## glenda17

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

I received a Tank007, its like the KD bucklelight V3 only with a rear clickie. The front bezzel and body are identical. It is also SSC P4 which is better than the newer cree bucklelights.


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



glenda17 said:


> I received a Tank007, its like the KD bucklelight V3 only with a rear clickie. The front bezzel and body are identical. It is also SSC P4 which is better than the newer cree bucklelights.


 
What do you mean by better? Newer V5 buckle have Q5 emitter...


----------



## pustefix8965

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



underconstruction said:


> Were you running it on a AA or a 14500
> 
> Also, were you using the factory set low or the user adjusted low?



I used eneloop AA only and it is programmed to the lowest setting. For the lowest setting, I half pressed the switch before the ramping start in programming mode.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



richardcpf said:


> What do you mean by better? Newer V5 buckle have Q5 emitter...


 
Some people prefer the softer and more blended output pattern of the SSC P4 emitter.
Q5 has a more visibly distinct centre hotspot and is a bit more ringy on the outer edge. (usually)


----------



## monkeymajik

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

If you have used/seen the RC-N3 P4 and Q5 versions, do you think the Q5 is worth the extra cash?

Here in Australia the price difference delivered would be $24.50AUS for the dealextreme version, vs $41.75AUD for the shiningbeam model, so it is pretty significant.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: DX Romisen RC-N3 P4 v ShiningBeam Q5 version*



monkeymajik said:


> If you have used/seen the RC-N3 P4 and Q5 versions, do you think the Q5 is worth the extra cash?
> 
> Here in Australia the price difference delivered would be $24.50AUS for the dealextreme version, vs $41.75AUD for the shiningbeam model, so it is pretty significant.



G'day monkeymajik,

I have the DX Romisen RC-N3 P4 version (one of my favourites), I don't have the shiningbeam Q5 version to compare with, however I did get an Ultrafire WF-606A with a Q5 LED, there is quite a contrast.

The Aussie Dollar is not working to our favour, personally I will stick with the one I have until DX sources the upgraded RC-N3...  but I won't be holding my breath.

The AUD$15 difference I rather go to HJ's for an Angry Whopper meal + change! :laughing: That's my personal opinion...

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## VegasF6

*Re: DX Romisen RC-N3 P4 v ShiningBeam Q5 version*

The AUD$15 difference I rather go to HJ's for an Angry Whopper meal + change! :laughing: That's my personal opinion...

Certainly you mean Burger King. What the heck is an HJ's?? 
The plus with Shining beam is you can pretty much count on a working model and great customer service. But, the N3 has proved itself to be pretty reliable anyhow to the best of my knowledge. In a side by side comparison the Q5 will undoubtedly be brighter, but in real life usage I don't think either one will leave you wanting. Also, some people theorize that it is getting harder for companies to even source the P4 and you may end up with a Q2 unknowingly. But then, don't hold me to that. 

If you are like me, you will want a lot of flashlights, and I would save my money for that. But, if you are only going to be buying one, then perhaps you want to maximize the potential of it and go for the Q5.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: DX Romisen RC-N3 P4 v ShiningBeam Q5 version*

I would also suggest getting the Q5........its a lot brighter then the P4 by my eye.


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: DX Romisen RC-N3 P4 v ShiningBeam Q5 version*



VegasF6 said:


> Certainly you mean Burger King. What the heck is an HJ's??
> 
> If you are like me, you will want a lot of flashlights, and I would save my money for that. But, if you are only going to be buying one, then perhaps you want to maximize the potential of it and go for the Q5.



In Ozland it's called Hungry Jack's, I think it's used under license.

I much prefer the Q5 model, the more lumens the better! Unfortunately for some of us it's the exchange rate that determines what we can afford at the time.

Yes, I want a lot of flashlights, one in every corner of every room in the house if possible...  lol

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: DX Romisen RC-N3 P4 v ShiningBeam Q5 version*

IMPO, RC-N3 loses its value a bit when it goes from $24 to $41.
So I personally would stick with the P4 version for value. 
With the spare $16, save up for another light. =P

And as Vegas said, in real life use, it's not a huge difference in output to warrant nearly paying twice the price for us in Oz. (bad exchange rate)
Also, it seems most Romisen's has become using silver-backed Cree's which it seems to be minimum P4 and may end up being Q2 bin.

UPDATE:

One person in DX reported that he has received the *RC-N3 with 3 modes*...
So it's going to be hit and miss on what you end up getting now depending on the batch.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: DX Romisen RC-N3 P4 v ShiningBeam Q5 version*

I have several P4 lights and only one doesn't make me happy.

The Wolf-Eyes Sniper I have with P4 reminds me of a 5MM for tint.

But of course when I went to my room to get it it doesn't look that bad after all...


----------



## kenzo

*Re: DX Romisen RC-N3 P4 v ShiningBeam Q5 version*

I've just received the MTE C2-1 and I can say it is THE best budget 1xAA I've got from DX. I plan on purchasing more.

Quality-wise it doesn't stack up to Fenix BUT It is probably superior to the rest of the stuff from ultrafire / mte (bar the ultrafire A10 - looks nice in HAIII).

Anyhow..disappointed that mine is potted. So will need to buy some "spares" before i endeavor to take this one apart 

UPDATE: I just had a chance to use this thing outside and now i'm sure i will be purchasing more of these (glovebox, around the house lights). I love the beam with the Optic and only wish that i could stick this in a Fenix L2d or something. D:


----------



## michaelmcgo

*Picking out a P7/MC-E DealExtreme light: 1x18650 or 2x18650?*

I am trying to decide on a light from dealextreme that uses a P7 or MC-E. I love the 18650 platform, and would like to use these instead of CR123's. I am looking for a thrower for spotting coons in the woods. I was wondering if there was much advantage to the 2x18650 lights, or would I be better off with a 1x18650 with a spare in my pocket? I am looking for max throw, none of this fancy 5 mode UI (2 modes is okay, 1 is better). I know JETBeam makes one, but it is out of my price range.


----------



## VegasF6

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

I have a total of 4 of the C2-1 now. The first one I got was perfect just like the review. The next 3, 1 was perfect. The other 2 seem slightly out of focus. They are not quite as bright, the color seems a hair warmer and the 2nd halo of light isn't really present. Wouldn't you know it, the 2 that are perfect are unglued, the 2 that I am not as happy with have glued heads. I tried a couple pieces of rubber to open the heads and couldn't get them. I guess I will have to try something else, but hopefully it can be fixed. 
Sigh.


----------



## FLT MEDIC

*Re: Picking out a P7/MC-E DealExtreme light: 1x18650 or 2x18650?*



michaelmcgo said:


> I am trying to decide on a light from dealextreme that uses a P7 or MC-E. I love the 18650 platform, and would like to use these instead of CR123's. I am looking for a thrower for spotting coons in the woods. I was wondering if there was much advantage to the 2x18650 lights, or would I be better off with a 1x18650 with a spare in my pocket? I am looking for max throw, none of this fancy 5 mode UI (2 modes is okay, 1 is better). I know JETBeam makes one, but it is out of my price range.


 
Same here, looking for the best P7 or MC-E thrower from DX. Already have their Cree R2 flashlights but I need a huge hotspot and at least 3/4 the range of a Cree R2 P60 drop in's throw. TIA!


----------



## tbenedict

*Re: C2-1*

Has anyone tried to put a GITD tailcap on the MTE C2-1? 

It looks bigger than 14mm.


----------



## VegasF6

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

It is 14mm wide. But, the MTE cap is shorter and thicker. The gitd 14mm will work, but it will stick out farther. Also, FYI the switch threads are left handed. Guess how I found out?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

If my MTE SSC P7 lit all 4 dice the same it would be GREAT. As it is it isn't too bad and has a tighter beam than the XTAR SSC P7-C2 I got at Lighthound today.


----------



## fstuff

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

hm.. a p4 cree for $10.50:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18763

will this replace the rc-g2 (p2 for $11.30) as best bang for the buck?


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

If you get it and have no issues with the then yes.......My only experience with MX is one light that didnt work properly so it went in the trash.


----------



## fstuff

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

wow, the Ultrafire C3 (p4 emitter, comes w/holster) is now $10.73:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1993

Is this now the best bang for the buck 1AA?!


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

I had the SS model and loved it........always worked.


----------



## kenzo

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Just a heads up guys. The tailcap from Romisen RC-G2 fits the MTE C2-1 perfectly. So if you're looking for a forward clicky and to shorten the length of the C2-1 a bit then it's a good idea


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

*Kenzo* - wow. After reading your post, I tried this and I can also confirm that it works perfectly. Awesome find!
It also makes the MTE C2-1 shorter by a fair bit so it ends up being more compact. I'll mention this in my review of C2-1.


----------



## CampingLED

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



fstuff said:


> wow, the Ultrafire C3 (p4 emitter, comes w/holster) is now $10.73:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1993
> 
> Is this now the best bang for the buck 1AA?!


 
Mine arived two days ago which I bought as a gift. The holster is cool, but the light has flickering/contact problems. I must still find the problem, but I think a copper washer under the circuit may do the trick. Not very bright due to the P4 used. The SS version is MUCH better quality (unfortunately @ a price)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Just noticed that there is now a AAA version of the Akoray with SSC emitter.
It says 150mA. So I expect more like 30 lumens not 60 lumens as stated.
Anyways. It would have been better if it had programmable modes like its bigger AA brother and used a P4 bin.
Seems we can't get everything from a budget light. At least it's not even $9. =)


----------



## radu1976

*just got 2 x AA/14500 lights from DX ...AKORAY + ULTRAFIRE A10...very nice lights*

Got 2 nice good looking mini lights from DX :
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16607

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19187

I have ordered those based on their design and the fact the emitter is CREE Q5 . I was expecting them to be bright as they are using 14500 cells too...and I am not dissapointed.
Got them in 16 days from the moment I did my order at DX.
I wouldn't bet the anodizing is a HA type III one , but it looks good on both of them . With one mention : the UF A10 is not like it appears on the pics on DX site , the bezel and the tailcap have lighter tint while the mid part of the body is clearly darker ! The discrepancy is very clear.
The AKORAY 6-modes is in fact a 3-modes flashlight.
The lights came with unlubbed threads.

I have tried to do a runtest with UF 14500 cells and I got 41 min for the AKORAY , full brightness and 30 min for the UF A10...the emitters must be driven very hard. 

According to my eyes they maintain quite a regulation - I have no ideea how good that as I don't have a luxmeter - 
The AKORAY was warm after 15 min and hot after 30 min while the UF A10 was extremelly HOT after 5-10 min !!

The tint for AKORAY is neutral cold while the UF A10 has just a bit warmer one.
The AKORAY throws better due to its a bit deeper reflector , it does have a black ring around the hotspot while the UF A10 has a smoother beam , the ring being almost inexistent

Overall I am very happy with both lights, they look awesome , they feels very nice in hand, especially the UF A10 has an awesome grip ,they are very bright , both brighter than a COLEMAN 3AAA CREE light, about the same brightness with the ROMISEN RC-N3 Q5 CR123 , but with less throw due to their smaller reflector.
I wish the runtime to be longer and the rubber clicky to be longer ...as I am not planning to use them as candles

Very happy with the DEALEXTREME , this is my 5-th order from them.


----------



## cheetokhan

*Re: just got 2 x AA/14500 lights from DX ...AKORAY + ULTRAFIRE A10...very nice lights*

Thanks for the review. I've been looking at both those lights for a while now. I even went so far as placing them in my cart, but just never completed the order. They are very tempting, but I think I'll pass on these. I don't like ringy beams or cold tints. and there have been too many really nice lights coming out lately from Nitecore, Jetbeam, Eagletac, Darktort, etc. sucking up all my funds


----------



## glockboy

*Re: just got 2 x AA/14500 lights from DX ...AKORAY + ULTRAFIRE A10...very nice lights*

The A10 look like a NDI clone.


----------



## Fallingwater

*Re: just got 2 x AA/14500 lights from DX ...AKORAY + ULTRAFIRE A10...very nice lights*

The A10 *is* a NDI clone. Without modes, tsk tsk...

Radu: I have an Akoray on its way myself. Are you aware that it is in fact a programmable light? You can set the three levels to what you want. There are more details on the DX forum page for that light.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: just got 2 x AA/14500 lights from DX ...AKORAY + ULTRAFIRE A10...very nice lights*

The UF clone does look nice......especially for that price.


----------



## jayb79

*Re: just got 2 x AA/14500 lights from DX ...AKORAY + ULTRAFIRE A10...very nice lights*

How is the brightness with a 1.2v cell? I would expect it to be dimmer, but how much, 1/2 as bright?


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: just got 2 x AA/14500 lights from DX ...AKORAY + ULTRAFIRE A10...very nice lights*

The A10 looks nice and seems to be pretty bright...

With all these clones I cant resist from ordering them... But after thinking it twice I better save up the money and get a JET-I Pro IBS, I havent been lucky with cheap lights.


----------



## radu1976

*Re: just got 2 x AA/14500 lights from DX ...AKORAY + ULTRAFIRE A10...very nice lights*

Yes, I was aware and thanks to the DX threads I was able to setup myself the modes...otherwise the ideea of a fast clicking for 6 times to set up the brightness would have never occured in my mind :shrug:
Pretty similar to JETBEAM IBS interface, however the JET is easier to be set up in my opinion.




Fallingwater said:


> The A10 *is* a NDI clone. Without modes, tsk tsk...
> 
> Radu: I have an Akoray on its way myself. Are you aware that it is in fact a programmable light? You can set the three levels to what you want. There are more details on the DX forum page for that light.


----------



## radu1976

*Re: just got 2 x AA/14500 lights from DX ...AKORAY + ULTRAFIRE A10...very nice lights*

I am sorry but I don't have NiMH cells ...


jayb79 said:


> How is the brightness with a 1.2v cell? I would expect it to be dimmer, but how much, 1/2 as bright?


----------



## radu1976

*Re: just got 2 x AA/14500 lights from DX ...AKORAY + ULTRAFIRE A10...very nice lights*

I had last year the NITECORE EXTREME and the JET-I R2.
But I took the decision of selling those mainly for 2 reasons : one per each light.
The NITECORE EXTREME wasn't fully regulated and the runtime was shorter than I was expected from a 85$ flashlight.
Regarding the JET-I IBS , I didn't like its VERY STIFFY clickie. In fact I gave up to a lot of lights mainly because of that.
Of course , the quality of those 2 brands is superior to the 2 lights ordered from DX ...but for me it wasn't worth to keep 2 lights of 70-85$/each .
That's why I have bought a ROMISEN RC-N3 Q5 too )
Unfortunately I have never owned a NITECORE DEFENDER but yes, from the pics the physically the UF A10 seems to be a perfect one-mode clone for that light...minus the discrepancy of the colour.
I am sure that the JET-I IBS R2 throws better than any of the DX lights...plus a much better runtime , in a fully regulation too...but this is a bit bulkier . It's known that the JET is the best AA/14500 thrower. 



richardcpf said:


> The A10 looks nice and seems to be pretty bright...
> 
> With all these clones I cant resist from ordering them... But after thinking it twice I better save up the money and get a JET-I Pro IBS, I havent been lucky with cheap lights.


----------



## phantom23

*Re: just got 2 x AA/14500 lights from DX ...AKORAY + ULTRAFIRE A10...very nice lights*



radu1976 said:


> The NITECORE EXTREME wasn't fully regulated and the runtime was shorter than I was expected from a 85$ flashlight.



What? Extreme *IS* fully regulated and has one of the best runtime/efficiency ratio in its class...


----------



## radu1976

*Re: just got 2 x AA/14500 lights from DX ...AKORAY + ULTRAFIRE A10...very nice lights*

Well this graphic doesn't show quite a good regulation for RCR123 :
http://www.light-reviews.com/nitecore_extreme/ :nana:


----------



## highseas

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

This is in regard to the Akoray AA light:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16607

I got the one with 6 modes and without the brand (Akoray). I understand that it now has the brand name and is a 3-mode adjustable light, which sounds great.

I read somewhere in this thread that the low on the new 3-mode light is about 3.5 hours. My own test on my 6-mode original showed that the low can last slightly more than 8 hours (granted, my light started to dim noticeably in the last 10-20 minutes; still a respectable showing though). I should add that I tested it using supermarket-brand AAs only.

Could someone please give me the runtimes on the new 3-mode Akoray? A direct comparison between the 6-mode and the 3-mode lights will be greatly appreciated!

Also, does anyone know if either the 6-mode or the 3-mode light will run on Energizer lithium batteries?

I like my 6-mode light a lot and plan to perhaps get the 3-mode light as well.


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: just got 2 x AA/14500 lights from DX ...AKORAY + ULTRAFIRE A10...very nice lights*



radu1976 said:


> Well this graphic doesn't show quite a good regulation for RCR123 :
> http://www.light-reviews.com/nitecore_extreme/ :nana:


 
That is pretty weird... but mine seems to keep same brightness, light-reviews may have received a pre production unit or a defective one.


----------



## nomadh

*Mid grade < $10 led light*

I've got my $20 lights narrowed down and will decide soon but I have not seen a good comparison of $10 lights. I was thinking of getting something maybe less bright but alot longer run time. I'm looking for specific model suggestions as well as comparisons between p4, p7, q2, q5, xr-e or any other. I'm hoping for good brightness with a wider flood area. Not too worried about distance beam. And max time on AA battery. (or 2aa or 1aaa). A low mode would be great but I don't think there is that option at <$10. My impression is that the Q series are mostly for throw not flood. Also the Q's are more efficient. Is that always true? How is the p series effecieny at the lower light levels. I think I read everything I could find here. I swear these $10 and $20 lights are going to cost me $300 after I include research labor 
Thanks for any help,


----------



## Probedude

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

FWIW, I received an RC-N3 last week from DX and the one I received has 3 modes!

High
Low
strobe

The high does not appear to be as high as my single mode RC-N3 I bought I think back in September.

This 2nd light was for my brother - I may turn it into a 1 mode and try to bump the output power up.

Dave


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



Probedude said:


> FWIW, I received an RC-N3 last week from DX and the one I received has 3 modes!
> 
> The high does not appear to be as high as my single mode RC-N3 I bought I think back in September.
> 
> I may turn it into a 1 mode and try to bump the output power up.
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave,

I've got the older RC-N3 (for bike riding) and was just about to buy another one from DX, so they now come with 3 modes eh? If you do turn it into a 1 mode can you post the steps? That will be much appreciated!

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## jayb79

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



Probedude said:


> FWIW, I received an RC-N3 last week from DX and the one I received has 3 modes!
> 
> High
> Low
> strobe
> 
> The high does not appear to be as high as my single mode RC-N3 I bought I think back in September.
> 
> This 2nd light was for my brother - I may turn it into a 1 mode and try to bump the output power up.
> 
> Dave




Is it still a forward click switch?????


----------



## TheIceMaster

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Yes, still forward switch.


----------



## Joshatdot

*Starfire A01 vs Romisen RC-C3 (56k warning, lots 800x600 pix)*

Back in Early December 2008 I ordered some torches from DX, Romisen RC-C3 & StarFire A01. Both to review, because they are pretty much exactly the same. One to keep and one to give as gift, still deciding on which one.

Anywho, the Romisen has a CREE P4, and the StarFire has a CREE Q3. Other than that, they are exactly the same. I do not have any fancy equipment, meters and what not...just my Canon A720 to compare beam shots.

NOTE: Camera was set to Manual mode, 80 ISO, Daylight white balance, 1 sec shutter, 2.8f stop.

Side by Side






Top Angle View





Very Top





Profile





Bottom Angle





Romisen Breakdown





StarFire Breakdown





Romisen Reflector & P4





StarFire Reflector & Q3





Baseline





Romisen RC-C3 (P4)





StarFire A01 (Q3)





Fenix P1D CE Q5 (Low)





Fenix P1D CE Q5 (Med)





Fenix P1D CE Q5 (Hi)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Starfire A01 vs Romisen RC-C3 (56k warning, lots 800x600 pix)*

Aren't the Fenix 1x123 and up lights REMARKABLE? 

My P2D Q5 in turbo holds it's own against Q5 and R2 driven by 18650 or 2x123.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Starfire A01 vs Romisen RC-C3 (56k warning, lots 800x600 pix)*

I would say that the Starfire is brighter because of the Q3, so which one don you plan on keeping.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

hello all... I dont usually frequent this thread.... bot thats all going to change I think!!

Has anyone tried the Romisen RC-B12.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16847

This one also looks like a contender...
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4293

They look like excellent 2-mode lights with a simple emitter swap (UV for standard white or amber)

I am always looking for a poor mans A2, and there are a few out there (streamlight twin task, cabelas alaskan...etc...), but they do not take RCR123 cells

thanks
:thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

With neither Firefox nor IE can I get to DX.

Probably a good thing as it saves money, but irritating all the same....


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Im sure you can.....what are you using then.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

I almost exclusively use Mozilla Firefox.

But starting yesterday I'm getting errors when I try dealextreme even from a link.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Address Not Found













Firefox can't find the server at www.dealextreme.com.







The browser could not find the host server for the provided address.

* Did you make a mistake when typing the domain? (e.g. "ww.mozilla.org" instead of "www.mozilla.org")
* Are you certain this domain address exists? Its registration may have expired.
* Are you unable to browse other sites? Check your network connection and DNS server settings.
* Is your computer or network protected by a firewall or proxy? Incorrect settings can interfere with Web browsing.



Other sites all work including KD.....


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I almost exclusively use Mozilla Firefox.
> 
> But starting yesterday I'm getting errors when I try dealextreme even from a link.



Works for me. They were having www host troubles last night and this morning. Try clearing cache and cookies with your browser(s).


----------



## Joshatdot

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Address Not Found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox can't find the server at www.dealextreme.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The browser could not find the host server for the provided address.
> 
> * Did you make a mistake when typing the domain? (e.g. "ww.mozilla.org" instead of "www.mozilla.org")
> * Are you certain this domain address exists? Its registration may have expired.
> * Are you unable to browse other sites? Check your network connection and DNS server settings.
> * Is your computer or network protected by a firewall or proxy? Incorrect settings can interfere with Web browsing.
> 
> 
> 
> Other sites all work including KD.....



I posted about this yesterday
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=189510


----------



## sandos

*Glitchy Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5*

I bought on of the 5-mode Q5 Ultrafire C3s: http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10727

When I first turned it on, it was slightly glitchy, the output level was fluctuating somewhat. This was with fresh AAs.

Now, on my third day or so of usage, the light is almost unusably glitchy! It fluctuates widly in output (sometimes in low, it will suddenly be at hi-level output!) and it also changes modes spontaneously.

Wondering if this could be due to a low battery condition? Or is there a conducticity issue with these light somehow. I dont _think_ its the clickys fault, although I couldnt really tell I guess.

I find I have to unscrew/rescrew the tubes to get it to even start sometimes. How would I go about making the contact better? And why aren't the threads conductive? (What is really conducting, anyway? I assume it is the tube itself).


----------



## qwertyydude

*Re: Glitchy Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5*

Bad contact on the inside somewhere. On both of mine I found that the ground on the circuit wasn't making contact with the body. I had to apply a little more solder, difficult because you need a really hot iron because the heat goes right to the body. Also had to create a solder dome on the positive contact, could have also used a spring positive contact but had none available.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Works this morning.


----------



## sandos

*Re: Glitchy Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5*

It seems to be the glitching gets much much worse with a low-ish battery. 

I replaced with a fresh AA and it started working as before, not switching modes but still flickery light output.


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Glitchy Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5*

Clean the PCB, and both ends of the tube with an alcohol swab. If the switch boot is touchy, you can remove it and shorten the rubber peg inside so it takes a deliberate press.


----------



## Hrvoje

*Romisen RC-B3*

I just received the Romisen RC-B3. As expected from Romisen, quality is very good. Construction is similar to RC-G2, just smaller (not to much). Beam is also similar to G2, only slightly dimmer thanks to the newer Cree P4 emitter. Current draw at the tail cap from AAA Sanyo Twicell 750 mAh NiMh battery is 1.15 A. 
I measured some dimension of interest for modders, because very soon this light will go to my "skunk works" modding shop 
Still not decided what to use for modding, but multi mode driver is mandatory. 
I like the idea of dual type battery (AAA and 10440) and SSC P4. Any sugestion?

Hrvoje


----------



## atropine1

*Re: Romisen RC-B3*

1.15 amps from a AAA battery doesn't sound good for battery life. Would be great if it had low medium and high settings.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Romisen RC-B3*

Ooh nice one, I can't help much but DX:7882 will NOT work. I tried to trim it down to ~14.5mm and you just can't, without severing the "-" half of the circuit.

7881 would fit, although it might be too small.

Most boards are 16-17 mm dia.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Romisen RC-B3*

Hey what happened to the pics.


----------



## frasera

*Ok, so which cheap dealextreme light is the new mxdl cree p4 "hot deal"*

i remember a thread for that light a while back when it was 9.99 or something. now its $11.90. i'm a bit out of date on this but i figure since that threads old led techs moved on a bit, so which new cheapie has the best led for the buck now?

http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.901


----------



## sol-leks

*Re: Ok, so which cheap dealextreme light is the new mxdl cree p4 "hot deal"*

ummmm most of the romisen's are imho, the best bang for the buck you can get. They are super cheap and wayyyy better quality then the ultrafires or aurora's or what have you. The rc-g2, which is what I think you're talking about, is still a great light as well as is the rc-n3 the 2xaa version. Although it is not a p4, another bang for buck light I am super fond of is the CJ-1W from golden gadgets, I simply love this light:

http://www.goldengadgets.com/p1781/CJ-1-Watt-Pocket-LED-Flashlight/product_info.html

Its only 3.99 pluss shipping. Only 50 lumens though, still a great light though.


----------



## Fallingwater

*Re: Ok, so which cheap dealextreme light is the new mxdl cree p4 "hot deal"*

I hear great things about the Akoray 1xAA/1x14500. It's more expensive, but it has fully programmable modes, and supports LiIon cells. I got curious and so have one on order; we'll see just how good it is.

As for the supercheap ones, well, most of the DX ones Just Work, and would probably please you.


----------



## fstuff

*re: Best bang 1AA*



frasera said:


> i remember a thread for that light a while back when it was 9.99 or something. now its $11.90. i'm a bit out of date on this but i figure since that threads old led techs moved on a bit, so which new cheapie has the best led for the buck now?
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.901


 
1AA lights:
Cheapest 'real' light has a p4 @ $10.50:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18763

for $0.23 more, u get a holster:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1993

Prices have dropped for P4 lights. The convented rc-g2 (p2 light) is now more expensive than the above. oo:

q2 light @ 11.99:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18629

so basically, going by type of light alone, the p4 is best bang. if you want more brightness for $1.50 more, it's the Q2.

edit:
this is the q2 i have http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14908
it's brighter than the p4 i have (rc-a3) http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5346
(bought my p4 before the price drops  )


----------



## fstuff

*How can different manufacturers using the same type emitter have 1/2 the runtime?*

1) Cree Q2 light (350mA draw, 1hr runtime)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14908

2) Cree Q2 light (400mA, 2hr runtime oo: )
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18629

The 2nd Q2 draws more current, AND lasts longer? 

HOW?


----------



## mpteach

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Are those <$15 1xAA lights floody? I would prefer that.


----------



## Fjolsseti

*just found a 900 lumens light.*

it is called
*15 Watt DiodeFlashlight TR-AK2*



1 ultra powerfull diode. (15 Watt diode. 450 times more powerful than a "normal" diode)

2 light powers. 1 push 900 lumen 2 lush 400 lumens.
for 1x TR-18650

*comes with a holster.

now i have translated it from a danish homepage.
so sorry if i spell wrong.

now this light. is with 2 rechargeble batteries and a charger.
1000 kr. = 173 usd.

do you know about that light is it good. ?

*


----------



## Cemoi

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

The RC-H3 has the same length and outside head diameter as the RC-B3 (hence almost as compact), but a much longer runtime thanks to its AA battery. And it is cheaper than its AAA version!

I have a RC-H3 and I'm very pleased with it: it has a forward switch, and has quite a decent runtime IMHO: after 3.5 hours with a 2000 mAh NiMH, it still works although less bright than a Fenix E01.
An Ultrafire C3 with the same battery gives no more light after 3 hours.


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: just found a 900 lumens light.*

Never heard of it, got a link?

:welcome:


----------



## Fjolsseti

*Re: just found a 900 lumens light.*

yes but it is in danish. but i can translate what you want.

http://www.diodelyskilder.dk/pi/15_Watt_Diodelygte_TR_AK2_1856_7.aspx


----------



## Fjolsseti

*Re: just found a 900 lumens light.*

and thanks


----------



## ichoderso

*Re: just found a 900 lumens light.*



Fjolsseti said:


> it is called
> *
> 
> 
> 1000 kr. = 173 usd.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Do you like to buy this flashlight for USD35 include shipping???


----------



## khoalie

*Re: just found a 900 lumens light.*

that looks suspiciously similar to lights available on dx and kd for substantially less. anyone else care to elaborate?


----------



## Fjolsseti

*Re: just found a 900 lumens light.*



ichoderso said:


> Do you like to buy this flashlight for USD35 include shipping???



yes offcouce but where ?


----------



## ichoderso

*Re: just found a 900 lumens light.*

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19767 


ultrafire, trustfire, spiderfire, much "fires" but the same light....


----------



## Soleggen

*Re: just found a 900 lumens light.*

Go to dealextreme.com and search for P7 flashlight


----------



## Fjolsseti

*Re: just found a 900 lumens light.*

offcouce i would
but the 1000 kr was including 2 x 18650 and a charger.

but offcouce link me op please


----------



## ichoderso

*Re: just found a 900 lumens light.*

*and forgot the 900 lumens!*


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: just found a 900 lumens light.*

Looks like this light rebranded.

Probably around 400-500 out the front lumen for all of those lights.


----------



## Fjolsseti

*Re: just found a 900 lumens light.*

wow its the same thing. and even if i get tax on it it will still be cheaper :thumbsup:


----------



## Fjolsseti

*Re: just found a 900 lumens light.*



Gunner12 said:


> Looks like this light rebranded.
> 
> Probably around 400-500 out the front lumen for all of those lights.




yes it looks like the same. but just not with a holster. 
but great. i have just ordered it.


----------



## ichoderso

*Re: just found a 900 lumens light.*



Fjolsseti said:


> wow its the same thing. and even if i get tax on it it will still be cheaper :thumbsup:



and you get 2x 18650 and a charger for around $15 on DX (or KD)

Jens


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: just found a 900 lumens light.*

That DX19767 looks to be EXACTLY my XTAR SSC P7-C2 with a different name.

The DX light is quite a bit cheaper!

I did a LOT of fussing to get the beam the way I want it in the XTAR.

IF the Spiderfire is built the same I'd say it's a GOOD deal.


----------



## Frankiarmz

*DealExtreme Received*

I placed an order with DealExtreme about a month ago and it was just delivered. I got a Ultrafire A1, Ultrafire C3, four UltraFire 16340 batteries, two Trustfire 14500 batteries and a Trustfire charger. Took a quick battery reading of all batteries prior to charging and found one of the 16340's completely dead, have it on a charger. Both flashlights are very bright and although I can't provide beamshots I would say the C3 is a tighter beam, and even with one AA battery it burries my modded MiniMag. My Olight T-20's provide slightly tighter beams and there is no need to cycle through the modes when turning the flashlight on and off. I knew neither Ultrafire had memory mode, so I will have to shut them off at a certian mode in order to have them turn on bright. I am impressed by the light weight and brigthness of the A1. Given how bright the C3 is with one or two AA's I think buying the 14500's and charger were unnecessary.
I agree with many of the posts I have read regarding DealExtreme and these products. Delivery time was long, and even if these assorted items hold up to prolonged use they are clearly outclassed by name brand. The temptation to make this purchase has been satisfied. Darkness will arrive in a few hours and I'll be ready with the A1 and C3. Frank


----------



## zx7dave

*Re: DealExtreme Received*

While I love my Surefires...I can't seem to stay away from the Deal Extreme website either....for what they cost they are good lights. I have been using my WF500 over a year with no issues...


----------



## lightforce2

*Re: DealExtreme Received*



Frankiarmz said:


> I placed an order with DealExtreme about a month ago and it was just delivered.


 
That was quick!!


----------



## koti

*Which P7 / 1x18650 light would You recommend?*

Im looking at "Aurora AK-P7-5 SSC P7 LED POWER 900LM Mode 2" at Kaidomain here.
Its 43 bucks, Type III HA, seems pocketable and is rated at 900 lumens.
Is this a good deal ? If not, what would You recommend ?

cheers.


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: Which P7 / 1x18650 light would You recommend?*

They are all pretty much the same.

I have a Ultrafire P7 and it is kinda useless, low mode draws about 4+ watts and is nowhere brighter than my JETIII pro ibs. High mode draws almost 10watts and gets very hot after 5 minutes.

But if you really need a super bright and high quality, *get the Romisen T6*. Has 6 cree P4's and i believe it is brighter than DX/KAI P7 lights.


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: DealExtreme Received*



lightforce2 said:


> That was quick!!


 
3 months here and when it arrived 3 items were missing. 1 more month.


----------



## Frankiarmz

*Re: DealExtreme Received*



richardcpf said:


> 3 months here and when it arrived 3 items were missing. 1 more month.


 
Sorry to hear you had such a long wait and then missing items. I thought I was going to have a similar experience and then it arrived. I have charged up several batteries that were in the order and the one that showed zero on my multimeter charged just fine. I have had the Ultrafire A1 tailstanding for half an hour now and it is very bright and makes quite a hand warmer. I finally got one of the 14500's into the Ultrafire C3 and I'm just smiling away at how bright this little light is performing. Best of luck, Frank.


----------



## koti

*Re: Which P7 / 1x18650 light would You recommend?*



richardcpf said:


> They are all pretty much the same.
> 
> I have a Ultrafire P7 and it is kinda useless, low mode draws about 4+ watts and is nowhere brighter than my JETIII pro ibs. High mode draws almost 10watts and gets very hot after 5 minutes.
> 
> But if you really need a super bright and high quality, *get the Romisen T6*. Has 6 cree P4's and i believe it is brighter than DX/KAI P7 lights.



That Romisen T6 is 2x18650 and rated at 500 lumens compared to the Aurora's single 18650 900 lumens.
I was looking for a single 18650 P7 light that I could use for EDC (it has to be pocketable) as well as a bike light. Im thinking to get 2 of them, one for me, one for my wifes bike. Im thinking that spare batteries are easier to carry then having a big flashlilight attached to my bike so run time is secondary - at least thats what I figure.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Which P7 / 1x18650 light would You recommend?*

P7s are rated 900Lumen but that presumes a PERFECT example and PERFECT delivery of the light.

With reflector lens loses reality is maybe 4-500 out the front.

6 Cree will almost certainly be brighter.

That said I have two P7 lights and they are 1x18650 each and put out a good bit of light.

Run time might leave a bit to be desired...


----------



## Xplorer866

*How many lumens?*

Hey guys I'm new to CPF but have been a lurker for a little while. I live in California am 20 years old and I'm new to LED lights and torches but am a pro with lasers.

Anywho, I recently bought 2 CREE led flashlights from DX.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14027
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6117

My question is, is the lumens rating on their site accurate for these lights? How reliable is DX in terms of providing accurate info about their lights? Is the Ultrafire really 230 lumens? What about the Romisen?







Thanx
-Tony


----------



## fstuff

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

wtf?

this thread has been moved to General Flashlight Discussion ?

why?


----------



## Tempsho

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Hey guys, I signed up to this site because of the information in this topic, and the 6 other closed ones. And let me tell you, there is a ton of it!!

I just bought this flashlight off of eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270332625534&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2Fitems%2F%3F_nkw%3D270332625534%26_in_kw%3D1%26_ex_kw%3D%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_okw%3D270332625534%26_oexkw%3D%26_udlo%3D%26_udhi%3D%26_sabdlo%3D%26_sabdhi%3D%26_samilow%3D%26_samihi%3D%26_ftrt%3D901%26_ftrv%3D1%26_sadis%3D200%26_fpos%3D%26_fsct%3D%26LH_SALE_CURRENCY%3D0%26_sop%3D12%26_dmd%3D1%26_ipg%3D50%26_fvi%3D1

I actually purchased the light before I found this site. I wish it would have happened in the other order, but that’s the way it goes sometimes.

Is this light similar to the Romisen RC-G4 found in the first thread?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176577

I hope it’s similar. I should have it in a couple weeks, and will have more to say about it then.

Can anybody comment whether that light is an actual Romisen? It doesn’t mention anybody about the company in the listing, but the one picture has their logo on the side of the flashlight. Are their Romisen knock-off’s out there?

Thanks for all your information guys, especially you bessiebenny!! Collecting flashlight can be addicting. Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



Tempsho said:


> I just bought this flashlight off of eBay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Torch-CREE-Q4-P4-LED-Flashlight-Battery-CHARGER-SET_W0QQitemZ25031230698QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item25031230698&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> I actually purchased the light before I found this site. I wish it would have happened in the other order, but that’s the way it goes sometimes.
> 
> Is this light similar to the Romisen RC-G4 found in the first thread?
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176577
> 
> I hope it’s similar. I should have it in a couple weeks, and will have more to say about it then.
> 
> Can anybody comment whether that light is an actual Romisen? It doesn’t mention anybody about the company in the listing, but the one picture has their logo on the side of the flashlight. Are their Romisen knock-off’s out there?
> 
> Thanks for all your information guys, especially you bessiebenny!! Collecting flashlight can be addicting. Gotta start somewhere.


 
:welcome:

I can't see the item but it is probably a romisen made but undranded light. There is no point of making a fake of such low costing flashlight. 

*Anyways, I DO NOT recommend you to buy any other flashlight off ebay*, unless the price is significantly lower than other sites. They do not offer any kind of warranty and most of their products are unbranded.

If you are looking for low budget LED lights, here is a nice place to start off: 

www.dealextreme.com I believe that everyone here has once bought a DX light. Remember to look for reviews before ordering, don't waste your money on good looking yet unfunctional products.


----------



## Ryanrpm

*Romisen RC-A8....New Product??*

So while browsing Kaidomain, I came upon this: http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=4943

Nice looking light for $15.00.

Takes (1) CR123. 140 lumens/80 min runtime.
Single mode -High
Reverse Clicky.
Cree P4

Is this a new product from Romisen? I couldn't find anything on a search.


----------



## cheetokhan

*Re: Romisen RC-A8....New Product??*

I remember seeing a not so good review on this light. I think it was in the Bessiebenny budget LED thread.


----------



## Gab

*Need suggestions cheap single AAA 1 mode flashlight. thanks*

Hello, I need suggestions on a cheap single AAA flashlight which has a minimum of 25 lumens and a running time of at least 2 hours at constant brightness . Will be using only Eneloop batteries with this. Also is 25 lumens bright enough to use in walking thru dimly lit or (no lights) streets? at night. Need this for walking home from school 3 nights a week, 30 min. per walk. Thanks


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Need suggestions cheap single AAA 1 mode flashlight. thanks*

25 lumens is plenty. Make sure it is a real 25 lumens. I would have to do some research on which light. Have you done some searching around here on CPF?

Bill


----------



## sandos

*Re: Glitchy Ultrafire C3 Cree Q5*

I will try that.

I think the main problem is on the PCB side, since I need to wiggle the front tube to get good contact.


----------



## Toaster

*Re: Need suggestions cheap single AAA 1 mode flashlight. thanks*

25 lumens is doable, though it would create more eyestrain than I care for during a half hour walk. Just hope you remember to bring one of your more powerful lights if the forecast calls for bad weather. I'd hate to be stuck walking half an hour through some heavy rain or snow with only a dinky 25 lumen light to guide the way


----------



## paulr

*Re: Need suggestions cheap single AAA 1 mode flashlight. thanks*

25 lumens for 2 hours from one AAA is pushing things. Why AAA? An AA has around 2.5x as much energy and can do 25 lumens for 2 hours easily.

25 lumens was a seriously bright flashlight by the standards of not that long ago. The most popular light for that type of purpose through the 1980's, 1990's, early 2000's was the 2AA minim*g which was around 5 lumens, or a 2D Energizer PR2 light at maybe 10 lumens (but much more throw than the typical led light because of its big reflector).

If you want a low cost no nonsense 1aaa light I'd go for the Fenix E01 which is around 5-6 lumens with 5+ hours of runtime on an eneloop. (They advertise it as 8 or 10 lumens but the ads always overstate). Or a Gerber Infinity Ultra, around the same brightness and 2x-3x the runtime, using an AA. Either will run you around 15 bucks.


----------



## sol-leks

*Re: Need suggestions cheap single AAA 1 mode flashlight. thanks*

The LD01 or LOD would meet ur criteria, but its not very cheap. Basically you are looking for a LOD with only a medium mode, which I have never really seen before I think. I know of a number of 1xAA lights that are cheap and fit the bill, but 1xaaa lights are a bit rarer. Now that I think about it I think the leatherman serac's might also be good for you but they aren't cheap either. The last thing I can think of that is pretty close is the streamlight microstream, but it is only 20 lumens and 1.5 hrs of battery life. Although with eneloops maybe it would make 2 hours. I would start with looking at that light, although....it doesn't really fit on a keychain, and if u are just getting something small and pocketable than I would go for a 1xAA light instead.


----------



## Gab

*Re: Need suggestions cheap single AAA or AA 1 mode flashlight. thanks*

Yes , I did some research here, in DX and Kaidomain sites. One flashlight I found that fits the bill is KD Buckle V5 Q5 which listed as 35 lumens with runtime of 170 minutes on NIMH, I am already happy with 120 minutes. I do not have any idea on the quality though. Also I would prefer not to order from DX or Kaidomain because I need this by the 2nd week of February and both sites may take over a month to deliver. My son prefers AAA to AA but will be fine with AA if there are no other choices , he currently uses a keychain flashlight that takes Lr41 batteries, light is too dim and constant changing of batteries is getting too expensive. ..So AA or AAA is OK.... Multiple modes is fine though as long it is cheap and has 25 lumens at least for 2 hours. I use an LOD as my EDC and find the low setting too low for nightime walking. .. so no to E01. Thanks


----------



## sol-leks

*Re: Need suggestions cheap single AAA or AA 1 mode flashlight. thanks*

Oh, I forgot about the new buckles, I believe they come in a few different outputs now. I actually have heard very good things about their quality, as far as cheaper lights go. If you look at bessiebenny's review thread there is a review for it, 5 1/2 stars out of 6, not bad.
As far as 1xAA lights, I have heard good stuff about this guy recently:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16607
as well as:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.17650

and also a light I own and really like for 5 bucks:
http://www.goldengadgets.com/p1781/CJ-1-Watt-Pocket-LED-Flashlight/product_info.html

the cj-1w is also nice because for 5 bucks its hardly an investment, and I honestly like it a lot. On the other hand if you get the akoray you have the option of much higher output if you need it.


----------



## paulr

*Re: Need suggestions cheap single AAA or AA 1 mode flashlight. thanks*



Gab said:


> Yes , I did some research here, in DX and Kaidomain sites. One flashlight I found that fits the bill is KD Buckle V5 Q5 which listed as 35 lumens with runtime of 170 minutes on NIMH, I am already happy with 120 minutes. I do not have any idea on the quality though. Also I would prefer not to order from DX or Kaidomain because I need this by the 2nd week of February and both sites may take over a month to deliver. If I can't find AAA that fits that bill, I am fine with single AA. I hope not to spend over 25.00 for this. Multiple modes is fine though as long it is cheap and has 25 lumens at least for 2 hours. Thanks



I will be happy to sell you a light listed at 275 lumens for 7 hours that runs on a single AAA. Of course what somebody "lists" a light at and what it actually does are two different things. That buckle light is a good value (several cpf'ers have them) but I wouldn't believe that listing. Anyway, take a look at Bessiebennie's budget lights sticky but keep in mind that the build quality of many of those cheap lights is quite variable. I'm no Fenix fanboy but Fenixes tend to be about the next class higher, and have better product consistency and are probably worth the extra cost. Finally I'd look at some 2aa lights like the E20 ($38.00).


----------



## jankj

*Re: Need suggestions cheap single AAA 1 mode flashlight. thanks*

First, I would regard the lumens ratings of any DX / KD product, or any other cheap brand for that matter, as highly suspicious. But then again, lumens ratings are probably not really that crucial for your application... 

Secondly - Do you plan to use the light for the entire trip, or just switch it on when you need it? Are there streetlights and cars, or do you walk in total darkness? (It is much harder to illuminate a semi-dark urban environment than a pitch dark area). 

As other have mentioned, it is much easier to find a 1*AA light to suit your needs. I'd say if the fenix E01 isn't brigth enough then get a 1*AA light. My personal recommondation would be the fenix LD10 (or a headlamp). 

Another thing to consider is a headlamp. If you plan to / need to use the ligth the entire trip anyway a headlamp is a great relief. If you just need occational burst of light then a small pocket-size light is quite handy.


----------



## balou

*Re: Need suggestions cheap single AAA 1 mode flashlight. thanks*

The Fenix E01 is a cheap, reliable, single AAA, long running, 1 mode flashlight. $15, worldwide free shipping.

But it's "only" 10 lumen. But... should be plenty enough to get you home safely. You don't want to start a search for missing persons on your way home, don't you?  

Other option would be a Maglite Solitaire with a Tektite LT-3 dropin. That's advertised as 25 lumen, 3 hrs. Just found that on the net, can't say anything about it. Except that it's $24, shipping costs unknown, plus you still need a Solitaire.


----------



## RyanA

*Re: Need suggestions cheap single AAA 1 mode flashlight. thanks*

I'd personally recommend a streamlight microstream or 2aaa stylus.


----------



## Tempsho

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Thanks for the reply richardcpf. I fixed the link, hopefully it works now. This will be one of those live and learn experiences. DX looks like the way to go for ordering flashlights though!


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Romisen RC-A8 light I bought is this silver one from DX
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14330

It says Cree Q3 and says RCR123A which charged to 4.2v is not recommended.
So I didn't try using it. Maybe I will as it's sorta useless unless you use primaries.

But it's interesting. Black RC-A8 uses P4 instead of Q3 and seems RCR is just fine.


----------



## baterija

*Re: How many lumens?*



Xplorer866 said:


> My question is, is the lumens rating on their site accurate for these lights? How reliable is DX in terms of providing accurate info about their lights? Is the Ultrafire really 230 lumens? What about the Romisen?



:welcome:
DX isn't more reliable than the claims they recieve from the manufacturer. A best case Q5 is 114 lumens at 350ma drive. At 800 ma drive (spec from DX) the cree data sheet show's less than double the output versus 350 ma. Short answer...it's not 230 lumens at 800ma drive even with the brightest Q5.

The light emitted has to pass through the lens. Some bounces off the reflector first. There are losses associated with all of that. You'll see member talk about emitter lumens versus lumens out the front. So whatever amount of lumens the LED is putting out, the usable light is lower.

Comparing manufacturer's lumen claims is fraught with difficulty. It's even harder when you are looking at budget lights. If the light works for you great. If not you can upgrade the drop in module in that light. Check for the P60 thread to see some of the options.


----------



## pratoni

*Trustfire TR-801 vs Romisen RC-b12 Q5 vs Romisen RC-N3 Q5 vs Romisen RC-C3 Q5*

Hi everyone!

I want to buy a light to mountain bike riding at night and to use it in the helmet.

I shortlisted this 4 flashlights:

TrustFire TR-801 Cree Q5-WC 5-Mode @ Deal Extreme:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15335

Romisen RC-B12 Cree Q5 @ eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.es/270-Lumen-CREE-Q5-LED-UV-Light-Flashlight-Torch-Holster_W0QQitemZ270294166359QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_SportsLeisure_Camping_LightsLanternsTorches?hash=item270294166359&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A3|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318

Romisen RC-N3 Q5 @ Shining Beam:
http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-53/Romisen-RC-dsh-N3-CREE-Q5/Detail

Romisen RC-C3 @ Shining Beam:
http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-66/Romisen-RC-dsh-C3-Cree-Q5/Detail

Since they have similar leds the main criterias are run time, flood light and size/weight.

I think that the tr-801 and rc-b12 have better run times because the use of the 18650 batteries while the rc-n3 and rc-c3 use only 1xCR123 with less capacity.

In other way the rc-n3 and rc-c3 are smaller and lighter what's nice to use in helmet.

The trustfire seems to have more reliabilty and build construction issues than the romisen models... This is also important because the abuses in mtb...

What about the beams? Brightness, flooding, throwing?...

Which one is the best?

I didn't see any review with more than on of this particular versions of this models...


----------



## koti

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

So...coming back to my question about which single 18650 P7 light rocks the most...
Which one does ?
Ive already bought the *Aurora AK-P7-5 SSC P7 LED POWER 900LM Mode 2*
from Kaidomain because I just couldnt stand the waiting. I dont mind getting another one though...

- single 18650 P7
- bright as hell
- 3 modes is more then enough.
- good build quality, HA III would be nice, good threads.
- undervolatge protection circuit is not a must as most of my 18650's are protected
- small as possible

any suggestions or do I just go and get another tube & reflector with some crazy incan bulb from FM ? 

cheers


----------



## koti

*Re: Trustfire TR-801 vs Romisen RC-b12 Q5 vs Romisen RC-N3 Q5 vs Romisen RC-C3 Q5*



pratoni said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I want to buy a light to mountain bike riding at night and to use it in the helmet.
> 
> I shortlisted this 4 flashlights:
> 
> TrustFire TR-801 Cree Q5-WC 5-Mode @ Deal Extreme:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15335
> 
> Romisen RC-B12 Cree Q5 @ eBay:
> http://cgi.ebay.es/270-Lumen-CREE-Q5-LED-UV-Light-Flashlight-Torch-Holster_W0QQitemZ270294166359QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_SportsLeisure_Camping_LightsLanternsTorches?hash=item270294166359&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A3|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Romisen RC-N3 Q5 @ Shining Beam:
> http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-53/Romisen-RC-dsh-N3-CREE-Q5/Detail
> 
> Romisen RC-C3 @ Shining Beam:
> http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-66/Romisen-RC-dsh-C3-Cree-Q5/Detail
> 
> Since they have similar leds the main criterias are run time, flood light and size/weight.
> 
> I think that the tr-801 and rc-b12 have better run times because the use of the 18650 batteries while the rc-n3 and rc-c3 use only 1xCR123 with less capacity.
> 
> In other way the rc-n3 and rc-c3 are smaller and lighter what's nice to use in helmet.
> 
> The trustfire seems to have more reliabilty and build construction issues than the romisen models... This is also important because the abuses in mtb...
> 
> What about the beams? Brightness, flooding, throwing?...
> 
> Which one is the best?
> 
> I didn't see any review with more than on of this particular versions of this models...



I would go with the Romisens. I have a Romisen RC C3 Q5 from Shining Beam (single CR123) and its an extremely portable and well crafted little light...surprisingly bright too. If Your thinking about attaching the light to your helmet I think You should consider using a single CR123 light and just carry a spare. Personaly I wouldnt want an 18650 light stuck to my head while riding but thats just me. If You want to attach the light to Your bike then heck...go with some crazy bright P7 with 1 or 2 x 18650 batteries (thats basicaly what I want to do)


----------



## Timothybil

*Re: Need suggestions cheap single AAA 1 mode flashlight. thanks*

+1! I have both the Microstream and the Stylus Pro. Both are rated at 20 lumens, and I have found them more than adequate for any relatively close work indoors or out. Streamlight quotes a runtime of 1.5 hours for the Microstream, but This_is_Nascar did some testing and concludes that the runtime can be effectively doubled if you use Lithium primaries. The Stylus Pro is a 2 AAA, but it is not much larger that the Microstream, and has a quoted runtime of 7.5 hours on alkaline primaries. Both are readily available for under $20US.


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: Need suggestions cheap single AAA 1 mode flashlight. thanks*

The Streamlight Microstream could work. It's a bit short on the runtime but if you use a rechargeable battery or lithium batteries it should be long enough.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay

*Re: Need suggestions cheap single AAA 1 mode flashlight. thanks*

+1 streamlight microstream

the streamlight stylus pro is 2AAA with 7+ hrs of run time, not that much bigger


----------



## BuddTX

*Re: Need suggestions cheap single AAA 1 mode flashlight. thanks*



Toaster said:


> 25 lumens is doable, though it would create more eyestrain than I care for during a half hour walk. Just hope you remember to bring one of your more powerful lights if the forecast calls for bad weather. I'd hate to be stuck walking half an hour through some heavy rain or snow with only a dinky 25 lumen light to guide the way


 
Everyone has a personal preference, but my opinion is that if you are really walking in a NO LIGHT area, a dim light (like a single 5mm nichia) can be very effective, as you do not loose your "night vision" eyesite, and do not bring attention to yourself. and can make the walk very relaxing and enjoyable.

Until I experienced this, (Sking in Vermont in 2002), I did not think a small light like a single 5mm nichia would give me a "wall of light", but experiencing it first hand, I am now a believer!

Get your biggest room in your house completely dark, sit in the room in complete darkness for 5 or 10 minutes, then turn on a tiny flashlight, and see how effective a tiny, "dim" light can be!


----------



## Gab

*Re: Need suggestions cheap single AAA 1 mode flashlight. thanks*

Thanks , I just ordered a microstream and a cj-1 suggested by sol-leks because it is cheap and therefore interesting. I also posted in WTB boards for KD Buckle Q5 V5 XRT, I figured , if the listed lumens (35) and runtime of 170 minutes for NIMH are both inaccurate, I can probably still expect to get 25 lumens and 120 minutes. I will give the microstream to my son and keep the other(s). Thanks to everyone who responded.


----------



## Ryanrpm

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



bessiebenny said:


> Romisen RC-A8 light I bought is this silver one from DX
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14330
> 
> It says Cree Q3 and says RCR123A which charged to 4.2v is not recommended.
> So I didn't try using it. Maybe I will as it's sorta useless unless you use primaries.
> 
> But it's interesting. Black RC-A8 uses P4 instead of Q3 and seems RCR is just fine.



Will you be doing a follow-up review of the Black RC-A8 or the Kaidomain RC-A8, both of which use the P4 emitter?


----------



## ruriimasu

*Re: Need suggestions cheap single AAA 1 mode flashlight. thanks*

i got this WF 602Cfrom DX for my gf and i ran a sloppy runtimme test on it before passing the light to her. i just left it on and 2 hrs later when i returned, it was still as bright as it was. it is 60 lumens, easily blind me when i looked into it. i think it run probably 3 hrs or more.

i have ordered another TAN007 P4 for another friend. i have not received it, but i expect it to give me about 2 hrs from 80 lumens. this is budget at under $10.


----------



## Gab

*Re: Need suggestions cheap single AAA 1 mode flashlight. thanks*

Thank you for the suggestion. I viewed the link, The Ultrafire wf-602c cree 4 is exactly what I want. It seems much better suited for my needs that the KD Buckle . If anyone has one to sell, Please let me know. I need this and do not have enough time to order from DX. Thank you


----------



## Valmet62

*Have a Romisen RC-V4, can I install a forward clicky??*

does anyone know where I can locate a forward clicky switch to fit the Rc-V4 ??

_*[hotlinked image removed - DM51]*_

Valmet 62


----------



## FLT MEDIC

*Re: just found a 900 lumens light.*

Good day,

I'm looking for a light with a floody beam good for at least 100m but throws further than any P7 or MC-E light available today, including the DBS MC-E. The light should not be bigger than the DBS MC-E (its bezel not bigger than 45mm/1.77 inches and not longer than 170mm/7.00 inches).

Anybody know if the MX Power 3*Cree Q5-WB 3-Mode 400-Lumen LED Flashlight (DX SKU 16144) can illuminate well up to 100m?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## mmbeller191

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

FLT Medic,
I carried the MX Power 3 cree for about a year as a police duty light. It is very similar (possibly brighter) in output to the RC-T5, which had four crees and became more popular. I then bought an MTE P7 D light. The MX Power outhrew the MTE light easily. However the P7 still put out more lumens overall, and the beam is more uniform. I haven't seen the DBS MCE but I would be surprised if the MX power outhrew it. Still I doubt you will be disappointed by the MX Power, I was pleased with the light. The light doesn't like longer RCR123s like most protected batteries are. I suggest AW's protected batteries which aren't longer than normal or just risk it with non-protected batteries.


----------



## ykb

I bought a Tank007 AAA SSC (http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18630) from DX a while ago. Unfortunately it developed flickering issues which I couldn't fix. I sent it back for a replacement, which I have now received. 

Externally, it looks like the Cree version (http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19622), IE. glossier finish, protruding button, clear O-ring, placement of lettering.

The 'board' *don't know the correct word* on the flickering SSC version I sent back is the same as Mini SSC AAA (http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11863), "MFAAA-1F". The replacement I received has "TANK007" instead.

Overall I like this torch, even if it gets warm quite quickly


----------



## pratoni

*Re: Trustfire TR-801 vs Romisen RC-b12 Q5 vs Romisen RC-N3 Q5 vs Romisen RC-C3 Q5*



> Originally Posted by *pratoni*
> 
> 
> _Hi everyone!
> 
> I want to buy a light to mountain bike riding at night and to use it in the helmet.
> 
> I shortlisted this 4 flashlights:
> 
> TrustFire TR-801 Cree Q5-WC 5-Mode @ Deal Extreme:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15335
> 
> Romisen RC-B12 Cree Q5 @ eBay:
> http://cgi.ebay.es/270-Lumen-CREE-Q5-LED-UV-Light-Flashlight-Torch-Holster_W0QQitemZ270294166359QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK _SportsLeisure_Camping_LightsLanternsTorches?hash= item270294166359&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66 %3A3|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Romisen RC-N3 Q5 @ Shining Beam:
> http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/t...CREE-Q5/Detail
> 
> Romisen RC-C3 @ Shining Beam:
> http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/t...Cree-Q5/Detail
> 
> Since they have similar leds the main criterias are run time, flood light and size/weight.
> 
> I think that the tr-801 and rc-b12 have better run times because the use of the 18650 batteries while the rc-n3 and rc-c3 use only 1xCR123 with less capacity.
> 
> In other way the rc-n3 and rc-c3 are smaller and lighter what's nice to use in helmet.
> 
> The trustfire seems to have more reliabilty and build construction issues than the romisen models... This is also important because the abuses in mtb...
> 
> What about the beams? Brightness, flooding, throwing?...
> 
> Which one is the best?
> 
> I didn't see any review with more than on of this particular versions of this models..._





koti said:


> I would go with the Romisens. I have a Romisen RC C3 Q5 from Shining Beam (single CR123) and its an extremely portable and well crafted little light...surprisingly bright too. If Your thinking about attaching the light to your helmet I think You should consider using a single CR123 light and just carry a spare. Personaly I wouldnt want an 18650 light stuck to my head while riding but thats just me. If You want to attach the light to Your bike then heck...go with some crazy bright P7 with 1 or 2 x 18650 batteries (thats basicaly what I want to do)



And what about the beam of the RC-N3 Q5 vs RC-C3 Q5 vs RC-b12 Q5? Does anyone can say which is the wider and with more flood?

I put the TR-801 and rc-b12 Q5 because the run time of the 18650 but I can't find any review of the RC-B12...


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: Trustfire TR-801 vs Romisen RC-b12 Q5 vs Romisen RC-N3 Q5 vs Romisen RC-C3 Q5*



pratoni said:


> And what about the beam of the RC-N3 Q5 vs RC-C3 Q5 vs RC-b12 Q5? Does anyone can say which is the wider and with more flood?


I just compared my RC-N3 Q5 against my RC-C3 P4. 

The RC-C3 P4 has a bit more flood, so the same would apply for the RC-C3 Q5.

Can't comment on the RC-B12 Q5.


----------



## Probedude

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



alohaluau said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I've got the older RC-N3 (for bike riding) and was just about to buy another one from DX, so they now come with 3 modes eh? If you do turn it into a 1 mode can you post the steps? That will be much appreciated!
> 
> Cheers,
> Luau



Sorry, I gave it to my brother already. He previously had an RC-A3 and this is much brighter, though not as bright as my single mode RC-N3.

Still has a forward clicky.

I think I'm going to buy a few more for friends and family. I have a friend that I gave an RC-F4 to, but he doesn't have access to cheap RC123A's (he just bought a 2 pack at Walgreens for like $12 !!). The AA's are a much better power source for non-flashoholics.


----------



## lazerboy2000

*TK-11 or Aurora WF-600?*

Hey guys,

I've been wanting to get a high-power flashlight with lots of throw and power for under $100. It's nothing that going to be constantly used, but I want something that I can have some fun outside just lighting things up. 

I've narrowed it down to the Fenix TK-11 (R2 emitter) or the Aurora WF-600 on DX (sku.8537). 

I realize that the WF600 is much bigger than the TK11, but it's also 1/2 the price of the TK11 and reports have been good about it. Could somebody please compare these 2 lights and their respective "throws" and reliability. I suppose the TK11 would be more all-around functional due to it's size, so would it be better for me to just save up and get the Fenix? Thanks


----------



## PhantomPhoton

*Re: TK-11 or Aurora WF-600?*

You get what you pay for. Go for the TK11.


----------



## phantom23

*Re: TK-11 or Aurora WF-600?*

If you want much more throw - buy WF-600.


----------



## YourTime

*Re: TK-11 or Aurora WF-600?*

I wouldnt recommend you to buy WF 600, even though this light will throw madness but its plastic reflector.

Alternatively you could purchase RQ (Clone spear ), it has nice design with good heat sink. Also clone DBS from DX sku.13268 will throw as far as WF 600. Clone DBS will take P60 pill if you wish to upgrade it for more throw.

Bottom line i would get RQ and mod them with AMC7135 1400mA driver, this will throw as far as real DBS v2. Or get Clone DBS sku.13268 and buy the p60 and screw it on.


----------



## pratoni

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

thanks a lot Black Rose! 

You're not the first to say that, between RC-C3 and RC-N3, the first model is more flood.

But I haven't any comparison between those ones and the TR-801 or RC-B12.

No one has experience with that lights?


----------



## hyperloop

*Re: TK-11 or Aurora WF-600?*



phantom23 said:


> If you want much more throw - buy WF-600.



I own the Aurora WF-600 and yes, i have to say that it can throw VERY well, especially when i run it on 2 x 3.6 volt RCR123s (trustfire greys) but i would not want to drop this light at all, i dont think that it is going to be a very robust light as compared to the TK-11, but oh boy does it throw


----------



## skyva

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

I have a tk11, and it is probably the most solid light I own. I am always happy to pick it up, as its build quality is first class. However for some reason it is not one of my favorites.
My tiablo A9 is a much better thrower, so I use the A9 when I want to have throw (finding my small dog in a large paddock, 200ft+).
My Nitecore EX10 is much smaller and has a much wider spill, so it is better as a close range pocketable edc. I carry it the most.
And I have a Eastward YJ something or other that I paid $30 for from DX. It is 90% as bright, slighter larger, and just as solid as the tk11, but much cruder. I give this to the Girlfriend as I am not worried if she loses it or drops it etc. It is my beater, and gets thrown in bags etc.
However the TK11 has a forward clicky, which is great, is smaller than the A9 and eastward, and surprisingly bright in Q5 form. I also like the UI: on and off, and if you want a lower light level then you twist the head; no messy pressing buttons again once on.
I would definitely recommend it as a good solid all round light, and if I had to take one torch to a desert island this would be the one. But if I could have one thrower and one edc, it would not be either.
If youi had to own one torch for 6-12 months, after which you could start to buy a more specific light, then the tk11 is a great start, and you will not regret it.
I hope that helps.


----------



## lazerboy2000

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Thanks a lot for the replies!

I'm looking into the DBS clone (sku.13268) and it seems that it comes with an extra P60 pill. Is this P60 good enough for a considerable upgrade or do I need to buy one separately?

Also, does the WF-600 have a brighter output while running 2 X CR123's or 1X 18650's?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

I'm talking out of turn here probably.

I don't have any dedicated SMO throwers.

I live on 2.5 acres and it is easily 250yds to the far corner. The back gate is 125 or so.

Any of my P4 through R2 lights reach any part of my property.

But since getting An MCE and two P7 SSC lights and also a three Cree drop in for my Magcharger. And any of these reach any part of the property and light it up BIG TIME!

For EDC and MOST purposes a MOP reflectored Q5 (P2D CE Q5) has the beam and power I want/need.

Of my DX stuff a UF 502B with an R2 is probably my fave.

Now back to your regularly scheduled program!


----------



## FLT MEDIC

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



mmbeller191 said:


> FLT Medic,
> I carried the MX Power 3 cree for about a year as a police duty light. It is very similar (possibly brighter) in output to the RC-T5, which had four crees and became more popular. I then bought an MTE P7 D light. The MX Power outhrew the MTE light easily. However the P7 still put out more lumens overall, and the beam is more uniform. I haven't seen the DBS MCE but I would be surprised if the MX power outhrew it. Still I doubt you will be disappointed by the MX Power, I was pleased with the light. The light doesn't like longer RCR123s like most protected batteries are. I suggest AW's protected batteries which aren't longer than normal or just risk it with non-protected batteries.


 
Your experience confirms what I suspected and I will go with the 3 Cree light instead of a P7 or DBS MC-E. My friend has a 2.25 inch diameter bezel 3 Cree light using 4 x RCR123A which is too big for me so I'd like a 1.77 inch bezel 3 Cree and use only 2 x RCR123As.

Thanks for all the info, much appreciated. :twothumbs


----------



## Spence

*Funny thing about UltraFire A1*

Okay, I bought the UltraFire (my first) A1 from DX just to see what you get for under $20, and advertising over 200 lumens. I don't know if it's quite 200 lumens, but it is plenty bright for a little utility (tool box) light. The build quality isn't up to the standards of Fenix, and my suggestion would be to save your $20 toward a Fenix P1D Cree Q5, it's twice the light. The funny thing I observed about the UF A1 is its' SOS function flashes OOS! I know this because I remember my Morse code from the Boy Scouts, back in the sixties.  :thinking:

Spence


----------



## Frankiarmz

*Re: Funny thing about UltraFire A1*



Spence said:


> Okay, I bought the UltraFire (my first) A1 from DX just to see what you get for under $20, and advertising over 200 lumens. I don't know if it's quite 200 lumens, but it is plenty bright for a little utility (tool box) light. The build quality isn't up to the standards of Fenix, and my suggestion would be to save your $20 toward a Fenix P1D Cree Q5, it's twice the light. The funny thing I observed about the UF A1 is its' SOS function flashes OOS! I know this because I remember my Morse code from the Boy Scouts, back in the sixties.  :thinking:
> 
> Spence


 
I got my UF A1 and C3 last week along with some CRC123A's a couple of 14500's and charger. I agree with most of what you said, still these flashlight have been kind of fun. I find them very bright, and the run time for the A1 on low is great even better than my Olight T-20's. I don't expect them to hold up as well as my better flashlights, and one week is not much of a test but I'm hopeful.


----------



## fstuff

*RC-G2 > RC-A3*

i've had a rc-g2 ($11, p2 emitter) for a long time. then i lost it, so i ordered a rc-a3 ($15, p4 emitter). i was happy with the rc-a3 till i found my rc-g2 today.

comparing both, i say the rc-g2 is MUCH better than the rc-a3.

rc-a3's beam is a little bit more floody, but at close range (1meter), rc-g2 does the job just as well, which is to let you see.

at 10meters, rc-g2's beam outshines the rc-a3. the target object at that range is much brighter.

i guess there was a reason why the rc-g2 is the best bang for the buck (for 1AA).

summary:
rc-g2 is better than the rc-a3.
and it's cheaper by almost 1/3!

although i would like to see how it compares to the new P4's that are only $10.


----------



## davidt1

*Aurora Cree R2 AAA light question*

I have been searching for a cheap, small single aaa light and saw this light at Shiningbeam. I have a Microstream which is a good light but at close to 4'' it's a little long for my need. How do the 2 lights compare in brightness? Thanks.


----------



## Cemoi

*Ultrafire WF602-C AAA: Cree P4 vs. Seoul SSC*

The Ultrafire WF602-C (1 AAA version) is available either with a Cree P4 (at DX and KD) or with a Seoul SSC-U ("temporarily" sold out at DX, i.e. probably sold out forever, but available at KD).
I believe the Seoul gives more flood, but is there any difference in brightness?
And is the runtime likely to be different, or is it only determined by the driver?


----------



## farmer17

*Re: Aurora Cree R2 AAA light question*

I just got a Tank 007 single AAA light from our Chineses friends. It was under 9 bucks shipped, very bright, nicely finished, will tailstand, and has a very positive reverse clicky. I don't know if a forward clickly would help much because the thing is so tiny my thumb is too big to depress the switch so I have to use my index finger, and it is almost too big. But its really nice for a tiny light to tailstand and I would recommend it to anyone wanting an inexpensive light.


----------



## sol-leks

*Re: Aurora Cree R2 AAA light question*

i've heard bad things about those aurora's


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Aurora Cree R2 AAA light question*



farmer17 said:


> I just got a Tank 007 single AAA light from our Chineses friends. It was under 9 bucks shipped, very bright, nicely finished, will tailstand, and has a very positive reverse clicky. I don't know if a forward clickly would help much because the thing is so tiny my thumb is too big to depress the switch so I have to use my index finger, and it is almost too big. But its really nice for a tiny light to tailstand and I would recommend it to anyone wanting an inexpensive light.



The size is exactly what I need. Did you buy it from DealExtreme? I understand you have to pay with Paypal which I don't have. Does it cost money to sign up with Paypal? Is it safe? Thanks.


----------



## sweetlight

*Re: Aurora Cree R2 AAA light question*



davidt1 said:


> The size is exactly what I need. Did you buy it from DealExtreme? I understand you have to pay with Paypal which I don't have. Does it cost money to sign up with Paypal? Is it safe? Thanks.


 

It doesn't cost anything to send money via paypal. And its safer than giving out your credit information every time you buy something. Nothing is totally safe these days but Paypal is probably the safest.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Aurora Cree R2 AAA light question*



sweetlight said:


> It doesn't cost anything to send money via paypal. And its safer than giving out your credit information every time you buy something. Nothing is totally safe these days but Paypal is probably the safest.



Thanks, man. Just signed up and bought that light. Should I create an account with DealExtreme too? Now the wait....


----------



## CathastrophiX

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

If you want SSC, DX sku.18630 is an alternative, really small, about 5 mm shorter than the 602c AAA, and it has rear clicky.


----------



## biggerrigger

*Re: Aurora Cree R2 AAA light question*



sol-leks said:


> i've heard bad things about those aurora's


 Whould you like to go into a more detail about this? Im just wandering what you have heard.


----------



## sol-leks

*Re: Aurora Cree R2 AAA light question*

I can't find any links now but I thought I remember ppl saying the aurora r2 1xaaa had very poor craftsmanship, but I might be mixed up since I can't find anything.


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Aurora Cree R2 AAA light question*



sol-leks said:


> I can't find any links now but I thought I remember ppl saying the aurora r2 1xaaa had very poor craftsmanship, but I might be mixed up since I can't find anything.



I remember the same, with the quality being on par with the KD tough/buckle lights (hit or miss at best, crappy at worst)


----------



## sol-leks

*Re: Aurora Cree R2 AAA light question*

I've actually read that the new kd buckles are very nice though, but its good to know I might not be completely losing it


----------



## underconstruction

*Re: TK-11 or Aurora WF-600?*



YourTime said:


> I wouldnt recommend you to buy WF 600, even though this light will throw madness but its plastic reflector.
> 
> Alternatively you could purchase RQ (Clone spear ), it has nice design with good heat sink. Also clone DBS from DX sku.13268 will throw as far as WF 600. Clone DBS will take P60 pill if you wish to upgrade it for more throw.
> 
> Bottom line i would get RQ and mod them with AMC7135 1400mA driver, this will throw as far as real DBS v2. Or get Clone DBS sku.13268 and buy the p60 and screw it on.



YourTime,
I am torn between the dbs and spear clones. Do you have both? which do you recommend? how do the build qualities compare?


----------



## Cemoi

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



CathastrophiX said:


> If you want SSC, DX sku.18630 is an alternative



Thanks, looks interesting, and also cheaper. It is also available with a Cree P4, reference is TANK007 TK-702 in this case (instead of TK-701), sku.19622.

With a similar price tag the Akoray K-102 (sku.19768) looks interesting too (clicky switch as well), but there is no review for it on DX.

But my initial question remains: how do the Cree P4 and SSC-U versions compare in terms of brightness and runtime?


----------



## CathastrophiX

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

A friend of mine ordered the SSC version from KD, but received the Cree model.


----------



## fire-stick

*Lookin for a budget MCE/P7 flashlight...*

Whats the best budget ssc or mce flashlight.. Ive seen a ton of different ones floating around (dealextreme ebay ect)...

Which one is the most reliable and well built?


----------



## sol-leks

*Re: Lookin for a budget MCE/P7 flashlight...*

I'm interested in this too, because as cool as it looks, don't know if I'll be able to ever afford the tk40


----------



## zx7dave

*Re: Lookin for a budget MCE/P7 flashlight...*

I have gotten several off dealextreme that work fine...while the quality is usually poor, they are ME-E or P7 and so likely your best bang for the buck...


----------



## erlon

*Re: Lookin for a budget MCE/P7 flashlight...*

Solarforce L900M at http://www.lighthound.com/

Great price... extreme bright P7


----------



## PhantomPhoton

*Re: Lookin for a budget MCE/P7 flashlight...*

Don't waste your money imho. If you feel like blowing $5-$10 on an el cheapo uberfire that's one thing. BUt for a P7/ MC-E light even the bargain lights are in a price range where it's just not amusing to have a light not work.

Those bargain lights sometimes work really well and sometimes break easily leaving you with an expensive paperweight. And quality is almost always low no matter if it lights up a bunch or not. So unless you're got good luck and are a betting man, just wait a couple months. Save up and buy a good one. Wolf Eyes, Dereelight, Tiablo, Jetbeam, Lumapower, Malkoff, Elektrolumens, etc. will all pay off in the long run.


----------



## Jayman

*Re: Lookin for a budget MCE/P7 flashlight...*

I've gotten a couple of Ultrafire C2's from DX, one with a cree P4 and one with a cree MC-E. The MC-E I just recently received is the 3 mode one, which is an excellent light so far, with a very bright spill beam and large hotspot with a hint of a donut. I guess I've been lucky so far with quality, but for that price I'm willing to gamble.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Lookin for a budget MCE/P7 flashlight...*

I was playing around with an MTE at a recent meet, (DX:12060 iirc), and it seemed to be adequately well made. The owner seemed very happy with it. I think DX quality is hit or miss, get a good one and its bang for the buck factor will knock your socks off. Get a dud and its like throwing your $$$ away.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

I have two SSC P4 lights and more than a few Cree Px lights.

The Crees have tended towards blueish.

The Crees tend to be spot lights.

I'd vote SSC in the case of that verses Px Crees.


----------



## Painful Chafe

*Does anyone have outdoor shots of Romisen RC-F4 Q5*

I was thinking of getting a EagleTac T10L. I need a good quality flashlight now, but funds are a bit low. I was considering the Romisen RC-F4 Q5 instead. Does anyone have any outdoor beamshots of this light with high end lights. I have found some comparisons of the Romisen, but only with other sub $40 lights. I would love to see this light compared to something like the EagleTac T10L or T10C2, Olight M20, Fennix P3D, etc.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Aurora Cree R2 AAA light question*



farmer17 said:


> I just got a Tank 007 single AAA light from our Chineses friends. It was under 9 bucks shipped, very bright, nicely finished, will tailstand, and has a very positive reverse clicky. I don't know if a forward clickly would help much because the thing is so tiny my thumb is too big to depress the switch so I have to use my index finger, and it is almost too big. But its really nice for a tiny light to tailstand and I would recommend it to anyone wanting an inexpensive light.



There are two versions of this light.

This one has the Cree LED
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19622

This one has the SSC LED
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18630

Which one did you buy? I ordered the one with the Cree LED. I am thinking of changing it to the SSC one. Should I? I need some advice here. Thanks.

And what's the difference between Aluminum Smooth/SMO Reflector and Aluminum Textured/OP Reflector? Thanks.


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



Cemoi said:


> But my initial question remains: how do the Cree P4 and SSC-U versions compare in terms of brightness and runtime?


This may not help much, since the driver circuitry between the two lights is different, but here is some info I can provide based on my own lights. 

In this case a Romisen RC-C3 with a Cree P4 and a Dorcy 1 watt that has been modified with a SSC P4 U-bin star. Both are 1xCR123A lights.

The Romisen RC-C3 P4 is a little bit brighter than the modified Dorcy Super 1 watt but not hugely so. 

The Cree light has a whiter white, whereas the modifed Dorcy Super 1 watt is a softer white.

The Romisen RC-C3 P4 draws 630 mA from a Streamlight CR123A primary cell.

The modifed Dorcy Super 1 watt draws 650 mA from a Streamlight CR123A primary cell.

The modifed Dorcy Super 1 watt is more floody and has a larger hotspot than the Cree equipped light, but the Dorcy also has a slighty wider head.


----------



## MrNaz

*Romisen RC-N3: Amazing light, but inconsistent?*

About 4 months ago I bought a Romisen RC-N3 and I was blown away with it, so I ordered another from www.dealextreme.com.

To my disappointment, the new light is 3 mode while the old one is single mode, and is not as bright and has a far less pleasing light colour. The first one has a brilliant white colour that is warm and pleasing to the eye, while the second one by comparison has a greenish tinge to it that, when compared to the first RC-N3, is quite noticable. Somebody on the DX forums noticed this as well, as they also have an RC-N3 that they purchased a while ago.

Does anyone know anything about this, and where I can get another of the first RC-N3 lights? The first one I had, at $20, was the best value flashlight I have ever owned.

On another note, are there any other lights out there that are the same size, price range and are as bright or brighter? CR123A is my battery type of choice, and I like lights that use only one of these. The Romisen RC-C3 seems to be a good light, amazing output given its diminuitive size, but the RC-N3 has more throw, which I prefer.


----------



## fstuff

*Add runtime column?*

BessieBenny,

it seems the new cheap ($10-$12) 1AA cree's on DX have 2hr runtimes.

can u update your chart and add a runtime column? (ie: rc-g2 only has 1hr runtime)


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Romisen RC-N3: Amazing light, but inconsistent?*



MrNaz said:


> About 4 months ago I bought a Romisen RC-N3 and I was blown away with it, so I ordered another from www.dealextreme.com.
> 
> To my disappointment, the new light is 3 mode while the old one is single mode, and is not as bright and has a far less pleasing light colour. The first one has a brilliant white colour that is warm and pleasing to the eye, while the second one by comparison has a greenish tinge to it that, when compared to the first RC-N3, is quite noticable. Somebody on the DX forums noticed this as well, as they also have an RC-N3 that they purchased a while ago.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this, and where I can get another of the first RC-N3 lights? The first one I had, at $20, was the best value flashlight I have ever owned.
> 
> On another note, are there any other lights out there that are the same size, price range and are as bright or brighter? CR123A is my battery type of choice, and I like lights that use only one of these. The Romisen RC-C3 seems to be a good light, amazing output given its diminuitive size, but the RC-N3 has more throw, which I prefer.


This issue has been talked about here too and it seems like all the RC-N3s coming from DX now have 3 modes unlike what is advertised. :thumbsdow
Shiningbeam (LIGHTBUG) said "Don't worry, the single mode* RC-N3* Q5 would never go away" a few weeks ago. 

I'd say Shiningbeam is the best bet for the RC-N3 right now assuming he has the single mode in stock.


----------



## koti

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Looking for :

- single 18650 
- P7 or something as bright as possible (I dont need throw, I want spill)
- bright as hell
- Low mode would be nice
- good build quality, HA III would be nice, good threads.
- undervolatge protection circuit is not a must as most of my 18650's are protected
- small as possible

'Id appreciate any suggestions, thanks.

Im posting this question again and again and nobody seems to answer :ironic:


----------



## alohaluau

*Re: Romisen RC-N3: Amazing light, but inconsistent?*



TONY M said:


> This issue has been talked about here too and it seems like all the RC-N3s coming from DX now have 3 modes unlike what is advertised. :thumbsdow
> Shiningbeam (LIGHTBUG) said "Don't worry, the single mode* RC-N3* Q5 would never go away" a few weeks ago.
> 
> I'd say Shiningbeam is the best bet for the RC-N3 right now assuming he has the single mode in stock.



I have one of the early Romisen RC-N3 single mode, also looking for another one but don't really like the 3 mode.:sigh:

If you want to stick with DX this is an alternative:
Romisen RC-X5 sku13655 $19.18.

But if you are willing to try your luck you can order the RC-N3 from KD, skuS005408 $19.11, they claim it is a Q5 single mode... 

If anyone had ordered one from KD, can they confirm that?

Cheers,
Luau


----------



## bstrickler

*Which p7 to get?*

I'm currently debating between getting a $120 airsoft gun, or 2 p7 flashlights. I've narrowed the flashlights I want down to these 3:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19189

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12623

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15691

If you know of any single cell 18650 flashlights that I can easily modify to let me make a battery pack for them (going to be for a bike light), while being under $60 (so I can get 2 of them), so I can use 2 of them for my bike.

Now that I'm thinking about it more, would the Cree XRE-Q5 stars fit inside the RC-T6? If so, would there be any advantage of replacing the emitters in the T6 with the Q5's?

~Brian


----------



## dujintch

*Re: Akoray K-109*

It's fake akoray k-109, I'm afraid...At least not the original k-109.
As far as I know, the k-109 use a kind of circuit called P.D.C and it is almost same with JET's famous I.B.S circuit, with extra protection of the battery.
Maybe DX has changed the circuit.
-----------------------------------------------
I'm not sure now...maybe it's just another edition


----------



## Long RunTime

*Re: Akoray K-109*


----------



## linterno

*Romisen RC-W4 - Direct Drive. No resistor!*

I have to say that my two Romisen RC-W4 are my favorite flashlights. I like them more than my Fenix L1D and L2D and more than my big and brightest [email protected] 2D with DX SKU 7882, H22A heatsing and SSC P4 USWOI. An excellent combination of brightness and throw with good spill.

But, today when one of them got dim I found that the "driver board" was not soldered to the pill so I removed is using just my nail. To my surprise I found that there is no driver at all. This is what I found:


















I did some measurements using a DMM and I found that the CREE P4 is pulling 1400mA from an Ultrafire 17500 Li-Ion Battery. I have used this light a lot of times. I have to say that this is my most used flashlight (the one I play with the most).

Some time ago I did a run test on high using 3 Tenergy 1000mA (not really, 800 would be fair) and after 2 hours and 20 minutes I stopped the test when the light coming from the flashlight was the same than my Romisen RC-G2.

I never tought that a CREE P4 could be driven at 1400mA. Probably it won't last 50000 hours but 1000, but who cares. When it get burned I will replace it with a CREE Q5/R2 using a real driver.


----------



## Purrkieset

*KD Aspheric?*


----------



## bstrickler

*Re: Which p7 to get?*

Bump


----------



## Bravo One

*Superfire vs Ultrafire WF-501b*

Hi,

I just received my order from DX, it was supossed to be a Superfire 9v because I read so many good things about this flashlight for the price. But I've received a Ultrafire WF-501b, probably the cheapest WF-501b from DX. 

The review for the Ultrafire is not so impressive on DX website, compared to the Superfire. In the other hand I've read on another website that Surefire and the Ultrafire is the same flashlight .

I'm just wondering if the one I've ordered (Superfire) is better than the one I've received (Ultrafire). Any thoughts ?

Sorry for my poor english.

Thanks.


----------



## jasonsmaglites

*Re: Which p7 to get?*

trustfire, mte, then aurora for those who dont want to click on all 3 links. well i just ordered the 5 mode version of that mte in your second link. difference is yours is simpler and uses a resistor to get a low mode of about 20 lumens. mine uses pwm (a little more efficent) to get low, med, high, then i just gotta live with a stupid strobe and sos mode that i have to cycle through every time i want low mode. :thumbsdow

go with the mte, its the one with the most reviews on dx by far. it will have good resale value in the marketplace if you ever decide to dump it.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Superfire vs Ultrafire WF-501b*

There are so many variations on the 501B available from KD/DX/QCG... its almost impossible to state for certain which is better, worse...etc. FWIW, I think the DX one is one of the cheapest. I like the aggressive knurl grip on mine.

I still think its a good value for the $$$. readily accepts 18650 cells and a McClicky forward switch drops right in the tailcap, if you cut the spring down and trim the rubber boot.

you should also be aware that they originate from the same bulk fabricator in China.


----------



## Yucca Patrol

*Re: Which p7 to get?*

I bought the 2 mode Aurora. I think you get better performance with 2 batteries instead of one. I just sold that Aurora, but I was VERY impressed with it.


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: Which p7 to get?*

The light might be excessive if you are playing airsoft but I wouldn't know since I've never played.

The RC-T6 is a pretty large light. There should be an improvement if you switch the LEDs with Q5s but I don't think it will be worth it considering the price of the light, the price of the LEDs, and the work involved.

If you will be mounting the light, maybe something like this could work. You can drop-in a LED module too. Won't be as bright as a Seoul P7 or Cree MC-E light though.


----------



## bstrickler

*Re: Which p7 to get?*



Gunner12 said:


> The light might be excessive if you are playing airsoft but I wouldn't know since I've never played.
> 
> The RC-T6 is a pretty large light. There should be an improvement if you switch the LEDs with Q5s but I don't think it will be worth it considering the price of the light, the price of the LEDs, and the work involved.
> 
> If you will be mounting the light, maybe something like this could work. You can drop-in a LED module too. Won't be as bright as a Seoul P7 or Cree MC-E light though.





I'm not buying the lights for airsoft. I'm debating on spending up to $120 on flashlights/headlights for my bicycle, or $120 on an airsoft gun.

I already have 2 Trustfire TR-801's, which only need a thin aluminum shim for my weapon light mounts (the body's are JUST barely too thin to fit in without a shim), so if I do decide to go airsofting at night, I'll just toss one of those onto it (1 battery lasts me about 2 hours, and I have about 100 18650's, 17500's, and 17670(or something like that) from buying like 10 dead laptop battery packs for $20 on ebay)


----------



## bstrickler

*Re: Which p7 to get?*



jasonsmaglites said:


> trustfire, mte, then aurora for those who dont want to click on all 3 links. well i just ordered the 5 mode version of that mte in your second link. difference is yours is simpler and uses a resistor to get a low mode of about 20 lumens. mine uses pwm (a little more efficent) to get low, med, high, then i just gotta live with a stupid strobe and sos mode that i have to cycle through every time i want low mode. :thumbsdow
> 
> go with the mte, its the one with the most reviews on dx by far. it will have good resale value in the marketplace if you ever decide to dump it.




Would you be able to post any beam shots from it?




Yucca Patrol said:


> I bought the 2 mode Aurora. I think you get better performance with 2 batteries instead of one. I just sold that Aurora, but I was VERY impressed with it.



Do you have any pics of beam shots? I don't want a flashlight thats pure flood. I want one thats got flood, with good throw (light things visibly from ~40-60 feet away, maybe more). I won't be using them purely for bike riding, which is why I'm looking for more throw than pure flood. Also, I figure if I'm using 2 of them (1 on each side of the handlebars), I won't need as floody of a flashlight.


Thanks,
Brian


----------



## jasonsmaglites

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

how did this suddenly become a 10 page thread when yesterday i was the first person to reply and was post #3??


----------



## gchronis

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Looks like some mod joined the whole thread to BessieBenny's LED thread.



jasonsmaglites said:


> how did this suddenly become a 10 page thread when yesterday i was the first person to reply and was post #3??


----------



## koti

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



gchronis said:


> Looks like some mod joined the whole thread to BessieBenny's LED thread.



Exactly...I got thrown here out of nowhere.
I started a new thread a few days ago and suddenly I found myself here.


----------



## phantom23

*VB-16 MC-E*

After Waion's batches VB-16 has been manufacturing by some chinese company (you could buy them @Kai or DX). Now they have new model - VB-16 MC-E! Here's link to their page (translated by Google):
http://66.102.1.100/translate_c?hl=...rev=hp&usg=ALkJrhiki4-DkSjPeqgnIxZRaWu4CBOngg

And here's probably the first review:devil::
http://66.102.1.100/translate_c?hl=...rev=hp&usg=ALkJrhgwt1WxszYVKt3HNH37ulo_DLPcgg

Looks like really decent light .


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



koti said:


> Exactly...I got thrown here out of nowhere.
> I started a new thread a few days ago and suddenly I found myself here.


Any threads started that discuss the lower cost lights from KD and DX get merged with this one, because this is the main thread for budget lights from those sources.


----------



## koti

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



Black Rose said:


> Any threads started that discuss the lower cost lights from KD and DX get merged with this one, because this is the main thread for budget lights from those sources.




Well...
First of all, I havent got an answer to my question in this thread for a few days now.
Secondly, my question was totaly not about a budget light (please excuse me for not repeating my light question for the 5th time) 
That might be a reason why I havent gotten an answer to my question in a budget light thread, hmm ?
Thirdly, shouldnt it be common curtesy to inform the thread starter that his/her thread was deleted/moved ?


----------



## gchronis

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

I don't know about the first two, but I have to totally agree with the third. I am a newbie here as well and I can't say much, but moderation in these forums is a bit peculiar.

I guess the idea is to keep all threads pertaining to a specific topic in a single place to ease future searches. And I also guess that all lights from DX and KD are considered budget, regardless. Since some people posted about DX lights in your thread, then the thread is automatically about DX lights?

At this point, this is most probably not the right place to post any further comments on moderation. I believe there is a rule about that as well. Koti, you'd be better off sending a pm directly to a moderator about it.


----------



## Superorb

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

I'm looking for a cheap LED light that taxes 2xAA to use with my Eneloops.

Suggestions?


----------



## koti

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



gchronis said:


> I don't know about the first two, but I have to totally agree with the third. I am a newbie here as well and I can't say much, but moderation in these forums is a bit peculiar.
> 
> I guess the idea is to keep all threads pertaining to a specific topic in a single place to ease future searches. And I also guess that all lights from DX and KD are considered budget, regardless. Since some people posted about DX lights in your thread, then the thread is automatically about DX lights?
> 
> At this point, this is most probably not the right place to post any further comments on moderation. I believe there is a rule about that as well. Koti, you'd be better off sending a pm directly to a moderator about it.



I dont want to send PM's to any moderators, I just want reccomendations on a good, single 18650 LED light


----------



## Superorb

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

I'm looking for a quality 1xAA and 2xAA LED light that's cheap. Does such a thing exist? DX has about 200 choices, can anyone suggest some?


----------



## gchronis

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



koti said:


> I dont want to send PM's to any moderators, I just want reccomendations on a good, single 18650 LED light



Oh... why didn't you say so? Just kidding, just kidding...

I am happy with my Dereelights. I would look at the CL1H and the DBS. Former is smaller and accepts P60 drop-ins as well (in case you change your mind about batteries or beam shape later on), latter has a bigger reflector and is a well known thrower with an R2 pill. You can use any kind of battery configuration you want (pretty much), provided you get the appropriate pill for them. Take a look at their site (dereelight.com) and if you have questions about something more specific, ask FlashCrazy who is their US dealer and a member here. He is extremely fast to both respond and ship (you'll have your lights in a couple of days in the US).

Going back in this thread to look for your post (I got here from a different thread), I believe the CL1H with the MC-E pill would be more appropriate for you. The MC-E is comparable to the P7 in spill, "bright as hell" as you call it, the Cl1H is small enough and you still have a plethora of P60's to choose from later on, as new brighter pills come out. The CL1H is regarded as one of the best hosts around (especially for the price), so you're safe.

And now, the mods may decide that this thread didn't really belong here, since the Dereelights are not really budget lights, DX or KD don't carry them and they are indeed admittedly very well constructed.


----------



## koti

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Thanks for the tips, I appreciate it. 
I will look into the CL1H as I like the part were You talk about the P60 future proofness.
Im biting my nails so they move us both to another thread...I will officialy choke to death laughing when that happens


----------



## baterija

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



Superorb said:


> I'm looking for a quality 1xAA and 2xAA LED light that's cheap. Does such a thing exist? DX has about 200 choices, can anyone suggest some?



Most of the Romisen line of lights is considered to be higher quality among the budget lights. The RC-G2 is well liked among the 1xAA and is pretty throwy. I really liked my RC-H3 that's more of a flood beam in 1xAA. The RC-N3 is 2xAA or 1x123 and is also well liked around here. All are 1 mode lights. Q5 variants of all of them are available at shiningbeam.com for a little bit more. I stay far away from reverse clickies so I haven't paid much attention to most of the multimode budget lights that would fit. Reading Benny's reviews isn't a bad place to start if you are interested in them.


----------



## Superorb

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



baterija said:


> Most of the Romisen line of lights is considered to be higher quality among the budget lights. The RC-G2 is well liked among the 1xAA and is pretty throwy. I really liked my RC-H3 that's more of a flood beam in 1xAA. The RC-N3 is 2xAA or 1x123 and is also well liked around here. All are 1 mode lights. Q5 variants of all of them are available at shiningbeam.com for a little bit more. I stay far away from reverse clickies so I haven't paid much attention to most of the multimode budget lights that would fit. Reading Benny's reviews isn't a bad place to start if you are interested in them.


Thanks. There are just so many different kinds that it's tough to tell which ones are good.

Since I have a bunch of new Eneloops, should I just get a light that takes AA's instead of one that takes 123's?


----------



## fstuff

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



koti said:


> I dont want to send PM's to any moderators, I just want reccomendations on a good, single 18650 LED light


 
http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.940
q4 emitter for $14.90
p4 emitter for $15.21

(in terms of emitters, q5> q4 > q2> p4 > p2)

so the 14.90 light has the better emitter, and is cheaper


----------



## fstuff

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



Superorb said:


> I'm looking for a quality 1xAA and 2xAA LED light that's cheap. Does such a thing exist? DX has about 200 choices, can anyone suggest some?


 
buy this one:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18763

it's $10.50. better emitter, cheaper, and double the runtime than the rc-g2


----------



## Superorb

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



fstuff said:


> buy this one:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18763
> 
> it's $10.50. better emitter, cheaper, and double the runtime than the rc-g2


How about this one?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1993


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



Superorb said:


> I'm looking for a cheap LED light that taxes 2xAA to use with my Eneloops.
> 
> Suggestions?


 

You should check out the RC-N3 from shiningbeam.com you will be happy. It takes two AA's and also one cr123 as well.


----------



## skyva

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Koti, the one that seems to fit the specs is on the KD site. Search for *CREE MC-E K Bin 2-Mode Flashlight *on that site.*
*The body appears to be the one that is referred to as a spear clone. There have been some reviews of it in relation to the r2 or q5 version, which is meant to be good, but much more of a thrower. If the body and other parts are the same in the MC-E version, and the driver/led/reflector set up is good, this might be just what you are after. It is about $43. I do not have one so I suggest you are going to have to either order it yourself and be the tester (guinea pig) for the group, or wait until someone else buys and reviews it.*
*


----------



## FLT MEDIC

*Re: Which p7 to get?*

One can never have too much light when playing AirSoft night games, unless it's pitch dark and you're using more than 500 lumens where it takes a few seconds to regain your night vision. 

One cannot also have too many lights because there are times one needs a spot beam so that the sidespill doesn't reflect or give away a team mate crawling on the grass on your right or left side as you pan for targets.


----------



## jayb79

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



koti said:


> I dont want to send PM's to any moderators, I just want reccomendations on a good, single 18650 LED light



The WF-502B light is one of the best multi purpose single 18650s that i own. They come in a few varieties. This is my fav http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16516


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



Superorb said:


> I'm looking for a quality 1xAA and 2xAA LED light that's cheap. Does such a thing exist? DX has about 200 choices, can anyone suggest some?


For a 2xAA light, you can't go wrong with the Romisen RC-N3 Q5 from Shiningbeam.com.

It costs a bit more than the one at DX but also has an updated emitter.
People have been reporting that the RC-N3 coming from DX now has a flaky 3-mode circuit in it.



Superorb said:


> Since I have a bunch of new Eneloops, should I just get a light that takes AA's instead of one that takes 123's?


Even though the RC-N3 can take CR123 cells, it works just as well as a 2xAA light.
Mine is loaded with Eneloops all the time.


----------



## Superorb

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



Black Rose said:


> For a 2xAA light, you can't go wrong with the Romisen RC-N3 Q5 from Shiningbeam.com.
> 
> It costs a bit more than the one at DX but also has an updated emitter.
> People have been reporting that the RC-N3 coming from DX now has a flaky 3-mode circuit in it.
> 
> 
> Even though the RC-N3 can take CR123 cells, it works just as well as a 2xAA light.
> Mine is loaded with Eneloops all the time.


Thanks for the input. I don't know if I need something that's over 200lumens. Usually I just use flashlights around the house or when working on the car. I'm also concerned about runtime. Is the Q5 emitter brighter and more efficient? I also noticed the one from Shiningbeam also has a forward clicky GITD tailcap which I wanted as well. The only problem is that for the difference in price I could get a P4 flashlight in addition to the regular RC-N3.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

But you also have to consider that the ones on DX are 3 modes as Blackrose stated. And so far some people have complained about it- no memory mode- i think.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Nothing to do with this thread really but I traded the head/LED module from X5 to N3 and vis-versa.

My N3 had a slightly better beam and tint.

I gave the N3 with the X5 head to my cousin so he'd have a nice 2AA light.

I LIKE the X5 with a 16340 driving the N3 assembly!


----------



## Superorb

*Re: Which p7 to get?*

Found this on KD. It looks just like the RC-N3 from shiningbeam.com from the pictures, and they note Q5 in the description.

Anyone have an idea what the runtime would be on two Duraloops?

KD:
http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1165

ShiningBeam:
http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-52/Romisen-RC-dsh-N3-CREE-Q5/Detail


----------



## Superorb

*Re: Which p7 to get?*

Just ordered the Ultrafire C3 and some GITD Tailcaps from DX in addition to the other cheapy light from GoldenGadgets. 

1st it started with 5 Green Lasers from DX, now LED flashlights. When will it stop? Do they have a Flashlight's Anonymous?


----------



## Black Rose

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Unless things have changed recently, Shiningbeam is the only vendor to offer the RC-N3 Q5 (and other Romisen Q5 lights).


----------



## Superorb

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



Black Rose said:


> Unless things have changed recently, Shiningbeam is the only vendor to offer the RC-N3 Q5 (and other Romisen Q5 lights).


Is there any way to tell just by looking at the pics at DX if it's a Q5 or P4?


----------



## TONY M

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



Superorb said:


> Is there any way to tell just by looking at the pics at DX if it's a Q5 or P4?


No. The emitters both look identical.

I'n not sure that the RC-N3 that KD is advertising actually has a Q5 emitter, also looking closely it does not say Q5 on the body as the Shiningbeam version does.


----------



## Superorb

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



TONY M said:


> No. The emitters both look identical.
> 
> I'n not sure that the RC-N3 that KD is advertising actually has a Q5 emitter, also looking closely it does not say Q5 on the body as the Shiningbeam version does.


I noticed that too not having "Q5" on the DX version. I ordered the one from ShiningBeam. Now if only there's a way to get a Hi/Lo mode on it.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Saw this new Ultrafire light at DX today.
*UltraFire C308 Cree Q5-WC 2-Mode*

Looked like a fairly standard flashlight until I saw that deep smooth reflector.
Hence I expect this to be a decent thrower. Handles various battery sizes also. Not bad imo.


----------



## phantom23

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

It's really decent light, here's the review and small mod:
http://66.102.1.101/translate_c?hl=...rev=hp&usg=ALkJrhhqwgbAOArUCnTrvvNc0pCu13lc9g


----------



## Superorb

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



bessiebenny said:


> Saw this new Ultrafire light at DX today.
> *UltraFire C308 Cree Q5-WC 2-Mode*
> 
> Looked like a fairly standard flashlight until I saw that deep smooth reflector.
> Hence I expect this to be a decent thrower. Handles various battery sizes also. Not bad imo.


Too bad it doesn't take AA's as well. I've been on the lookout for a budget 2xAA two mode light.


----------



## phantom23

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

There is also Ultrafire WF-901 mentioned in this review from post #305, which is very good EDC with nice beam, long runtime (3x7135 + low Vf emitter) and box with spare parts.


----------



## tominator425

*Flashlight for wife*

Hey guys!

Ok, I have read alot of information on here, very valuable! I have been reading the "budget light" reviews from BessieBenny (still reading them) hehe, and have learned quite a bit. I narrowed my search of a budget light for my wife to walk the dog at night in the neighborhood and wanted to see what you guys threw back at me.

Here are my "specs":
-$25 or so
-LED
-long runtime (she walks dog about 30 minutes nightly)
-does not get too *hot* after time
-rechargeable batteries capable (I am getting a Fenix TK11 and charger, and would like to use comparable say, 18650, 17670, etc)
-Romisen (seems to be my preferred brand name)
-latest technology (what's out now)
-brightness (around 50-60 lumens worth or so?)
-tail click, no turn (other hand holding leash)
-prefer single mode (to keep it simple for her)
-not prefer to "mod" or alter

After researching quite some time, I think i have narrowed it down to exactly ONE that kept popping up (with a couple of maybes, need more info). I wanted to throw this out there to you guys that know these real good and see what strikes you. I apologize if this is one of those "oh goodness, another recommendation".  (I did read up though-hehe).

So, whatcha got? And thanks so much in advance!


----------



## phantom23

*Re: Flashlight for wife*

I think Ultrafire C308 is a good option. Fits all requirements except two: not a Romisen and it's two mode (which is still simple). Nicely built, quite bright, long runtime (~4,5h on high), Cree Q5, current about 550mA so it won't get hot. $22 on DX.


----------



## linterno

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



phantom23 said:


> There is also Ultrafire WF-901 mentioned in this review from post #305, which is very good EDC with nice beam, long runtime (3x7135 + low Vf emitter) and box with spare parts.


According to that post's specs:

Electronic control: 0.9-4.2V

I don't think it used 3x7135. There should be at least a boost driver it the flashlight.


----------



## krayzeemofo

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



bessiebenny said:


> Saw this new Ultrafire light at DX today.
> *UltraFire C308 Cree Q5-WC 2-Mode*
> 
> Looked like a fairly standard flashlight until I saw that deep smooth reflector.
> Hence I expect this to be a decent thrower. Handles various battery sizes also. Not bad imo.




reminds me of this one (spec wise):
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.17401


----------



## tominator425

*Re: Flashlight for wife*



phantom23 said:


> I think Ultrafire C308 is a good option. Fits all requirements except two: not a Romisen and it's two mode (which is still simple). Nicely built, quite bright, long runtime (~4,5h on high), Cree Q5, current about 550mA so it won't get hot. $22 on DX.


 
Wow Phantom, you pointed in a very good direction! I looked at that and really like the specs, especially the 18650 batteries usage. I really wanted to get her one that used the 18650 like the TK11 I was getting so I would not have to have a whole slew of batteries around.

What are the two modes though? I saw the ad specs:*Modes:*2*Mode Memory:*-*Mode Arrangement:*Hi > Lo*Typical Battery Runtime:*~1 hour using 18650 (manufacturer rated)*Brightness:*230 lumens max (manufacturer rated) 
What is the "lo" mode? This really does seem like a great candidate!

Does DX have the really great prices for the 18650 batteries and the charger? 
Do I buy the protected 18650s?
Which in the world charger is ok, there are several ranging in different prices?
Thanks!


----------



## phantom23

*Re: Flashlight for wife*

C308 pulls 550mA on high and 100mA on low mode (according to this).

DX has really good prices. Get this or this charger and these or these cells and you're all set.



linterno said:


> According to that post's specs:
> Electronic control: 0.9-4.2V
> I don't think it used 3x7135. There should be at least a boost driver it the flashlight.


There's something wrong with the specs (not the first time). It has AMC and Cree with low Vf which is good combination - flat output with no sudden death and very high efficiency.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



krayzeemofo said:


> reminds me of this one (spec wise):
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.17401


 
Sorta. But the reflector is very different (smooth, deeper) so it'll have a different look to the beam. 
Also, it doesn't have a strobe mode. Meaning that it's most likely a 2 mode using a resistor at the switch.
Also, it's very unlikely due to its price but the anodizing color looks very much like a natual HAIII. 

*tominator425* - seems like the Ultrafire C308 might be a decent light for you.
Although it's not a Romisen, my gut feeling tells me you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Element of Darkness

*Re: Flashlight for wife*



tominator425 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Ok, I have read alot of information on here, very valuable! I have been reading the "budget light" reviews from BessieBenny (still reading them) hehe, and have learned quite a bit. I narrowed my search of a budget light for my wife to walk the dog at night in the neighborhood and wanted to see what you guys threw back at me.
> 
> Here are my "specs":
> -$25 or so
> -LED
> -long runtime (she walks dog about 30 minutes nightly)
> -does not get too *hot* after time
> -rechargeable batteries capable (I am getting a Fenix TK11 and charger, and would like to use comparable say, 18650, 17670, etc)
> -Romisen (seems to be my preferred brand name)
> -latest technology (what's out now)
> -brightness (around 50-60 lumens worth or so?)
> -tail click, no turn (other hand holding leash)
> -prefer single mode (to keep it simple for her)
> -not prefer to "mod" or alter
> 
> After researching quite some time, I think i have narrowed it down to exactly ONE that kept popping up (with a couple of maybes, need more info). I wanted to throw this out there to you guys that know these real good and see what strikes you. I apologize if this is one of those "oh goodness, another recommendation".  (I did read up though-hehe).
> 
> So, whatcha got? And thanks so much in advance!


 
Looking at your requirements, I recommend the Romisen RC-N3 Q5 from Shiningbeam. You could use 2x AA rechargeable NiMH or 1x rcr123a. Size is great in either configuration. 1 mode, forward clicky switch (momentary on without having to click down all the way on the switch). I keep one setup with 2x AA NiMH rechargeables just for walking the dogs, and a second in EDC rotation using 1x rcr123a. Decent runtime with regulation, and I know they can take a few accidental drops without a single issue. Reasonable weather proofing, it also comes with a lanyard, pocket clip, and glow in the dark tailcap. For your wife's purpose, I don't think it gets any better than this in the $25 price range.

If you decide to go for it, don't forget to use the discount code to save 6%, check the marketplace for more info. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Flashlight for wife*

I would also recommend the RC-N3 as well......it also works well with alkies.


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

_*UPDATE*_
- I have updated the Runtime graph of RC-T6 and added the 2x18650 runtime for Medium output. (4xLED)
- I'll try to do the low test also when I can and will update when complete. =)
- Ordered a new light today! TANK007 TK-702 P4 HAIII (Cheap, HAIII, Rare AAA Clicky) 
- I'm hoping it'll be a decent light to maybe give away as presents or EDC use. Will review when it arrives.


----------



## Superorb

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



bessiebenny said:


> _*UPDATE*_
> - I have updated the Runtime graph of RC-T6 and added the 2x18650 runtime for Medium output. (4xLED)
> - I'll try to do the low test also when I can and will update when complete. =)
> - Ordered a new light today! TANK007 TK-702 P4 HAIII (Cheap, HAIII, Rare AAA Clicky)
> - I'm hoping it'll be a decent light to maybe give away as presents or EDC use. Will review when it arrives.


Are those TANK007 lights any good, or are they so new that no one has really tested them?


----------



## seaside

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



bessiebenny said:


> _*UPDATE*_
> - Ordered a new light today! TANK007 TK-702 P4 HAIII (Cheap, HAIII, Rare AAA Clicky)
> - I'm hoping it'll be a decent light to maybe give away as presents or EDC use. Will review when it arrives.


 
I do not have any tank007 brand light.
All the pictures of tank007 brand lights I've seen in DX, there's no pic of head unit seperated from the body. Does that mean all of their lights are head and body inseperable? I think BB can tell me after he received the light though, that was one question I wondered about.


----------



## CathastrophiX

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



Superorb said:


> Are those TANK007 lights any good, or are they so new that no one has really tested them?


 
I have one TK-700 and two TK-360's (one SMO and one OP)
I really like the TK-360's, they are "Romisen class"


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



seaside said:


> All the pictures of tank007 brand lights I've seen in DX, there's no pic of head unit seperated from the body. Does that mean all of their lights are head and body inseperable? I think BB can tell me after he received the light though, that was one question I wondered about.


 
Well, have a look at this non-anodized model.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20123
The head portion does separate. =)


----------



## Superorb

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



CathastrophiX said:


> I have one TK-700 and two TK-360's (one SMO and one OP)
> I really like the TK-360's, they are "Romisen class"


I just received my first "quality" light today: Romisen RC-N3 Q5. I gotta say I'm pretty impressed. I'll have to take another look at those Tank007 lights. I still have a C3 on order at DX a few days ago, but it hasn't shipped, so I don't expect to get it until March :lol:


----------



## Cemoi

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



bessiebenny said:


> Well, have a look at this non-anodized model.
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20123



Strangely the manufacturer-rated runtime is 1.5 hour for this model, vs. 2 hours for the model you ordered (sku.19622) and only one hour for the SSC version.


----------



## Forgoten214

*Ultrafire WF-505B*

I was wondering if anyone had any information on this light? Possibly runtimes and output? I was looking for a cheap bang up light and I really seem to like this one. Your thoughts please. The company or the light. Or similar models if anyone has anything they like to share please do. 

Thanks again lovecpf

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10854


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Ultrafire WF-505B*

Overall I like a lot of the huwawy lights. Cheap and dispenseable if you ever need something to trash on.

Looks like a serviceable light for the $$$. With the emitter/driver pill direct screwed into the body it should be able to dissipate heat better than a P60 type host. Could easily emit over 100 Lumens if they drive the emitter appropriately.

I would question the switch quality, some DX switches are hit/miss.
Its hard to tell if the "-" half of the circuit conducts through the tailcap body threads, or if current flows between the body and switch pill via direct contact between the two. The latter being a better design, to help avoid poor conduction from thread lube.

Example of a light that conducts via direct contact (body to switch pill)






Example of a poor design that relies on thread contact alone for electrical conduction.


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Ultrafire WF-505B*

Is there a review on this light? I would like to see some beam shots and maybe some statistics? I know its a cheap light but its cool to know what it can do.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Ultrafire WF-505B*

I have a 505B which is a lot smaller than 501 or 502. Finish is shiny and a bit fragile.

Mine has switch from Lumapower M1 Lux and 3 level pill from Dereelight and shrnk wrap over most of it and rides next to my wallet.


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: Ultrafire WF-505B*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I have a 505B which is a lot smaller than 501 or 502. Finish is shiny and a bit fragile.
> 
> Mine has switch from Lumapower M1 Lux and 3 level pill from Dereelight and shrnk wrap over most of it and rides next to my wallet.



How long you had this light? You have anything negative to say about the light? How well is the fit and finish? Also the beam quality?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Ultrafire WF-505B*

It looked pretty good at first. But as I said it was shiny black rather than matte.

It worked out of the package and had a decent clickie and beam shape/brightness/tint.

It started getting dings in the finish pretty fast making me think paint, hence it is covered mostly with black shrink tubing giving protection and better grip.


----------



## jasonsmaglites

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

awesome thread. alot of hard work. are you plannng on adding any p7 reviews such as the mte p7's?

also, from the main graphs on page one, is there an easy way to click to the runtime graphs, or is there a logical way i can search for them?

is part7 a compilation or are there many different lights in the previous 6 parts that i also have to check them out?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

I can tell you a bit about the MTE P7 DX sku# 12325

Nice fit and finish on my example. Somewhere between gloss and matte black.

Two stage click switch works well.

Pretty darn bright on a 2400mAh 18650!

Only gripe I really have is that two of the die of the P7 on my example do not get as bright as the other two.

This means my beam has artifacts that will never go away.

Tint is rather cool white which is quite cooler than the MC-E in my Ultrafire C2.

I also have an Xtar SSC P2 which I got at Lighthound. It is a bit brighter than the MTE, a bit cooler tinted yet and has a more conventional spot/spill beam where the MTE is more like an SSC P4 light.

Any other questions?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



jasonsmaglites said:


> awesome thread. alot of hard work. are you plannng on adding any p7 reviews such as the mte p7's?
> 
> also, from the main graphs on page one, is there an easy way to click to the runtime graphs, or is there a logical way i can search for them?
> 
> is part7 a compilation or are there many different lights in the previous 6 parts that i also have to check them out?


 
Hi Jason, this part 7 thread is a compilation/extension of all the previous threads. The main starting post in each thread is accumuative so this Part 7 thread contains all the links to the reviews to the previously reviewed lights. (Although, the actul reviews are in the Part 4 thread for the older lights that I reviewed.)

I will see if i can improve the thread so that the runtimes are accessible from the main page. =)

With P7 lights, i would love to review them but time and money plays a big role and I'm lacking n both these days....


----------



## rizky_p

*Interesting light from Ultrafire*

Hopes someone here test it, its SKU 20233 and 20231(HID) @ you-know-where hongkong site. I like that it uses 3x18650 batteries in side to side configuration so its relatively short flashlight.

Regards.


----------



## oregon

*Re: Interesting light from Ultrafire*

Looks sweet. A real hand-warmer.

The specifications say that it has a twisty switch but the tailcap looks like it has a button.

oregon


----------



## sol-leks

*Re: Interesting light from Ultrafire*

interesting, although 100 bucks seems like too much to rish on an ultrafire.


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Interesting light from Ultrafire*

I think I'd rather have a Fenix TK40... at that price.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Interesting light from Ultrafire*

Hmm... interesting. Should be cool and relatively long running with 7 emitters only emitting 185L each.

Looks like it will tail stand too... excellent little area flood IMHO.

$126 is a bit steep to invest in DX quality though.


----------



## Jarl

*Re: Interesting light from Ultrafire*

The HID version looks like fun, but $96?


----------



## vali

*"Runtimes" of RC-N3 P4 3 mode & Akoray K-102*

A few day ago I got a Romisen RC-N3 P4 with the new 3-mode interface and an Akoray K-102 from DX. Today I decided to do a runtime test. As I dont have any light measuring device, the test was done "eye crude" 

First with the Akoray K-102 (SKU.19768)

Pros:

- Nice machining. Feels a quality product.
- Rear forward clicky.
- Clip.
- Nice beam.
- Doesnt use threads to transmit current.
- Can tailstand

Cons:

- Not lubed at all.
- Had 2 o-rings. One of them cause the light to be hard to twist until you can switch on the flashlight. As i dont had any lube around here when i unscrew the body to put a fresh cell, that o-ring was broken. The good thing is now its easy to twist :devil:
- Clip is not firm.
- Doest have a hole to use in a keychain.
- If you have big fingers can be a bit difficult to switch on/off.
- Is not 60 lumens as stated. I read somewhere that 20 or so will be more accurate. (Right now i dont have any "well known" light to compare with. Waiting for a LD20 and E01 from 4sevens).

And now the runtime. I have to say it surprised me. I was expecting something about 1-1.5 hour range but using a fresh alkaline Duracell plus the K-102 the runtime I got was 3 hours, fairly well regulated. The light was dimming a bit, but barely noticeable until 10 minutes to the end. Then it dimmed down pretty fast. The flashlight got barely noticeable warm the first minutes of the test.

Now the Romisen (SKU.09070):

Since this light is a well-known here ill pass pros & cons. Modes are High, Medium & strobe and the annoying part is that you need to wait 30+ seconds if you want the last-mode memory clears. If you switch it on in less time it will cycle to the next mode. 

For this runtime test I used alkalines too (2xAA Duracell plus). After 2h55 in high the light suddenly started to switch on and off in a few second interval (several seconds off, several on). Then I put the RC-N3 in "medium" mode and lasted another 3 or 3 1/2 hours more with the same cells (sorry for not having a more accurate time, but had to get out for a while ). Since I was using alkalines I was expecting lower runtimes too, as opposed to eneloops, but (i have to say it again) Im impressed with this cheap lights. 

I hope this will be usefull for someone (and please, forget my bad english).


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: "Runtimes" of RC-N3 P4 3 mode & Akoray K-102*

You can find the Q5 version on shiningbeam.com.


----------



## jasonsmaglites

*new dx light, 7x ssc p4 u2's!!!*

UltraFire TH-1300L 7*SSC U2 3-Mode 1300-Lumen LED Flashlight (3*18650)

oh man what a light. this should be about as bright as that super elektrolumens stunner p4 i bought a while back, but with the size of 3 18650's around. pretty cool light. i got one in my shopping cart. not sure what i'm pulling the trigger on yet. just thought you all should check it out.


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

*If you read carefully the specs you'll notice it is not a good light.*

First, If it drawed 1A from the battery which is 12w total for 3x18650, would be a lie because the efficiency must be 100lm+ per watt to reach the stated 1300lm. The most important thing I learned about DX lights is that the 90% of the spec is overrated...

The KD description stated 


> Voltage & Current (DC Power Supply)
> 11.0V~2350mA,12.6V~2350mA,


 
That is close to 30watts, enough to power 3 MC-E at full brightness which is 2000+ lumens.

It may look cool but I'd rather save my money and get the Tiablo ACE, the Solarforce 900 or the LegionII, if I needed more than 1000 lumens I would get a HID instead.


----------



## jasonsmaglites

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

ssc p4 u2 bins are 100 lumens per watt!
cree q4-r2 range!


(why did my thread get moved here?- i started a new one in led flashlights and five minutes later its in bessy's thread)


----------



## Superorb

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

B/c any threads started about the DX budget lights get moved into this thread.


----------



## gchronis

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*



jasonsmaglites said:


> ssc p4 u2 bins are 100 lumens per watt!
> cree q4-r2 range!
> 
> 
> (why did my thread get moved here?- i started a new one in led flashlights and five minutes later its in bessy's thread)



Bessie is paying big bucks to the mods to get his thread super long.


----------



## vali

*Re: "Runtimes" of RC-N3 P4 3 mode & Akoray K-102*



alfreddajero said:


> You can find the Q5 version on shiningbeam.com.



Yes, I know.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: "Runtimes" of RC-N3 P4 3 mode & Akoray K-102*

You can also find the RC-g2 with the Q5 emitter also at shiningbeam......bigger spot and brighter then the original.


----------



## mrQQ

*Re: new dx light, 7x ssc p4 u2's!!!*



jasonsmaglites said:


> UltraFire TH-1300L 7*SSC U2 3-Mode 1300-Lumen LED Flashlight (3*18650)
> 
> oh man what a light. this should be about as bright as that super elektrolumens stunner p4 i bought a while back, but with the size of 3 18650's around. pretty cool light. i got one in my shopping cart. not sure what i'm pulling the trigger on yet. just thought you all should check it out.


 
cant wait till someone reviews that..


----------



## mangust

*Question for kramer5150*

kramer5150, in your video round up you have a River Rock 1AA with Nichua. I just got it in Target for $13. I like it, but the black ring outside the beam spot kind of threw me off.
How does it compare with Fenix E01 for EDC use?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Question for kramer5150*

I saw that video too and he said he traded the moonbeam lens for flat glass.


----------



## 7ender

*Tank007 from dx*

Does anybody own this light and could recommend it or not? Iv'e seen a couple people mention it here, but can't seem to find any real information on it.

Also there are two versions- Cree and ssc. Which one would be better?

Links: *[links removed - DM51]*


Any information would be great!

Thanks


----------



## matrixshaman

*Re: Tank007 from dx*

Well for less than $9 each with shipping included I'd say you just need to buy them both and let us know.  The only thing I've noticed about the Tank007 brand is they seem to be quite reasonable in the Lumen claims - at least they are well within reason of what the LED/battery is capable of doing.


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: Tank007 from dx*

I just received the SSC P4 version no too long ago. The beam has an artifact in the hotspot but it's very hard to see in use. Quality seems pretty good especially for the price. The threads are gritty but that can probably be cleaned. It comes dry and the O-ring is pretty small. The threads are compatible with the Fenix E01, as in the head and body portion of the Tank007 screws into the tail portion of the E01. Has a nice amount of output and seems pretty durable. I've dropped it too many times to count and it still works fine. Clickie is a bit hard to press unless the light is held in a cigar type grip. Water resistant at most.

The Cree XR-C verson should have a bit more throw since the XR-C LED has a smaller die size. The Seoul version would be brighter.


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: Tank007 from dx*



Gunner12 said:


> Has a nice amount of output and seems pretty durable.


 
Do you have a L0D in hand? how bright is it compared to the it? thanks..


----------



## Forgoten214

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Please someone give me some more information on the UF WF-505B? Is there a model with a pocket clip that is relative to this model? Maybe a 6P clone with a pocket clip? Something that has a R2 drop in? PM me if need be.


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: Tank007 from dx*



richardcpf said:


> Do you have a L0D in hand? how bright is it compared to the it? thanks..


Sorry but I don't have the L0D or any AAA L/LD series lights.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Tank007 from dx*

I _THINK_ my 505B came with a clip...

But if it did it was a head down clip and I have no use for clips except on my LOD CE Q4 on a microstream body which clips in my work shirt pocket.

I have the pill from a deerelight drop in sort of pressed into the body and the stock reflector just sits perfectly on it.

One could easily R2 it as far as I can tell.

But as I said above it is a small light, perhaps E2 clone at least in size. So I like it as an unobtrusive back pocket next to wallet light. And I have shrunk wrapped it for grip and protection. I run a 17670 cell in it as 18650 will NOT fit.

I just HAD to customize it....

But it wasn't THAT bad as it came.

Try it! It doesn't cost all THAT much....


----------



## A/V Dude

*Ultrafire WF-500 Amateur Review*

I just received mine in the mail from DealExtreme.com. 
It came in a plain brown envelope, wrapped in 2 layers of thin bubble wrap. same for the extra bulbs.

Build quality: Good.
It comes apart in 5 sections. Each section has a single o-ring to keep out moisture but I would not recommend dropping it into say a sink full or water (no o-ring between lense and reflector.) The backside of the reflector was kinda chewed up a bit, like it was in a vise and spun. 

Batteries: The flashlight Did not work with my Tenergy 18650, but worked fine with the Ultrafire brand batteries I ordered with the flashlight. DealExtreme did state: " * *Battery Note*: some protected 18650 batteries do *not *work with this flashlight. See forum discussions below to read more on this." So that was at least expected.

Throw: 300+' Easy. 
Brightness: Very bright
Beam: Bright Hot spot, corona visable and wide spill.

I would say this is a Good flashlight.
But for $26.00 this is a great light.:twothumbs


----------



## USM0083

*Re: Ultrafire WF-500 Amateur Review*

I've had mine for over a year. Trustfire and AW 18650s work great, and the Lumens Factory HO-R5 is significantly brighter and whiter than the stock bulb. Great light for the price.


----------



## A/V Dude

*Re: Ultrafire WF-500 Amateur Review*

I like mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Superorb

*Re: Ultrafire WF-500 Amateur Review*



A/V Dude said:


> I just received mine in the mail from DealExtreme.com.
> It came in a plain brown envelope, wrapped in 2 layers of thin bubble wrap. same for the extra bulbs.
> 
> Build quality: Good.
> It comes apart in 5 sections. Each section has a single o-ring to keep out moisture but I would not recommend dropping it into say a sink full or water (no o-ring between lense and reflector.) The backside of the reflector was kinda chewed up a bit, like it was in a vise and spun.
> 
> Batteries: The flashlight Did not work with my Tenergy 18650, but worked fine with the Ultrafire brand batteries I ordered with the flashlight. DealExtreme did state: " * *Battery Note*: some protected 18650 batteries do *not *work with this flashlight. See forum discussions below to read more on this." So that was at least expected.
> 
> Throw: 300+' Easy.
> Brightness: Very bright
> Beam: Bright Hot spot, corona visable and wide spill.
> 
> I would say this is a Good flashlight.
> But for $26.00 this is a great light.:twothumbs


Have you ordered any of the Q5 gems from ShiningBeam yet?


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: Ultrafire WF-500 Amateur Review*

I've tried running Romisen RC-A8 with an RCR today. (Charged to 4.2v)
Now that I've done it, I don't recommend you to try as it clearly flickers.
The output is not stable as it constantly flickers very faintly. Not good.
I guess there is a reason why Romisen does not recommend using 3.6v RCRs. 
Maybe I'll just mod it and get rid of the driver for direct drive so that I can. =P


----------



## KRUPPSTAHL

*Re: Is this LED light the best brightness for your buck?*

i doubt the 1300 Lumens, but it looks very promising to be extremly bright for the money....

damn, everyday new, brighter lights....never gets boring !

hope to read a review soon !! ??


----------



## sol-leks

*Re: Is this LED light the best brightness for your buck?*

Yeah looks like a neat light, someone was talking about it yesterday. We will be looking forward to your review


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Tank007 from dx*



7ender said:


> Does anybody own this light and could recommend it or not? Iv'e seen a couple people mention it here, but can't seem to find any real information on it.
> 
> Also there are two versions- Cree and ssc. Which one would be better?
> 
> Links: *[links removed - DM51]*
> 
> 
> Any information would be great!
> 
> Thanks



My Cree shipped last week. I shold have it by next week. Another difference between them is the clicky switch. It sticks out a little more on the Cree whereas it's more recessed on the SSC, which I like more because it probably means better tail-standing and less accidental turning on.


----------



## Holmer

*Ultrafire 15W led torch*

Here in Thailand I saw an Ultrafire Led torch which works on 3 C-cells (those one size larger than the AA cells now more and more difficult to get). It is about 22Cm long. Costs about 20 Euros. I could not find any info on the internet about it. Has anyone any experience with this? The ones on the internet all seemed to be working on Lithium cells. Would it be really 15 Watts? Is there any website from Ultrafire?

thanks, 

Holmer


----------



## old4570

*SAiK SA-8 Cree Q4-WC*

I was going to buy the Romisen RC-K4 , but it only has single mode , the SAIK SA-8 has 3 mode , though I cant see the need for strobe , anyway , the features / batteries all seem about the same . 

Anyone know anything about SAIK :thinking:

Thank you .


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: SAiK SA-8 Cree Q4-WC*

Anyone know anything about SAIK :thinking:

Its a Romisen brand.........


----------



## qwertyydude

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

I bought a Saik, not too impressed, though I did like that it got rid of SOS but still had the fun strobe. Med and Low modes had a bit of PWM flicker but not horrible, I personally don't like any PWM. Watch out though because the tailcap will easily tear up the o-rings. Machining is pretty rough and the tailswitch feels flimsier than the normal DX stuff, also the battery holder is cheap but actually has a charging port. I like the Romisen RC-U4 much better if you're looking for a 3 AAA powered light. Other than that you should get an 18650 or cr123 light.


----------



## old4570

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

I wanted multi battery , AAA and CR123a , also Hi - lo feature .
But I hate flicker , just screams poor quality , hope its flicker free .
Im also getting a Romisen 2xR123a , dont remember the model no .


----------



## syphix

*TANK007 TK-506 vs Romisen GC-G2??*

Hi!
I was looking at flashlights on DX and i found 2 that are around the same price and i'm wondering which one to buy between the 2.

Which one is better??
The Cree Q2-WC 95-Lumen LED Flashlight (1*AA) or the Romisen MXDL RC-G2 Cree Flashlight Black (1xAA)??

Is the romisen black or grey one better?? coz i heard that the grey one is better than the black one.


----------



## rockz4532

*REVIEW - Romisen RC-G2 (non-Q5)*

The Romisen RC-G2 is a one level light that uses a Cree XC-E P2, the 1 watt version of the XR-E. My item was bought from DX for $11.30, SKU: 3607.

Specs from DX page:
- Feautres a Cree XR-E LED Emitter
- Glass lens with aluminum reflector
- Powered by 1 x AA battery (1.2/1.5V)
- Single mode tailcap clicky on/off
- LED bin code: XRCWHT-L1-WG-P2-0-01

First I was not impressed how Romisen decided to package the light. When I got the package from DX, I immediately found the Romisen stuffed into a small white paperboard box, with nothing but a cheap stiff lanyard attached.
My first impression was that this was another $11 wasted on DX. I was completely wrong! I will explain more into that later. It is a decent light for the money, with quality components, like an aluminum reflector, and glass lens, and to my impression a Type III HA.

The light came with a lanyard. That’s it. Nothing else. Not even a spare switch boot or O-rings.
It looked as if Romisen just slapped a label and barcode on a box, and slipped the light inside.
The light has a rather large reflector for a 1AA light, and the orange-peel reflector gets rid of the Cree rings to some extent, and makes the beam rather useful.
The head can be twisted counter-clockwise to “focus” the light, but cannot be twisted more than 3 times, in which the O-ring is showing out. 
The finish looked dull and matte, which lends me to believe it is HA III, but the coating is already gone on the edges of the light from a couple weeks of carry.







The reflector is all aluminum, which I did not expect on a $11 light.
The reflector is medium orange peel, and makes the beam rather smooth.
Perfectly centered is the Cree P2, which is one of the not-so-common LED’s.
It has 2 bond wires like a luxeon, but you can clearly see that it is a Cree.
The reflector is very well polished on the inside, but on the outside there are some dark spots, burn marks?
The newer models have glued in reflectors, which might not be as good for modding.






As you can see in this picture, this is not the smallest 1aa light around.
I was really against the weird square and circle shape of the light at first, but I found the shape to be quite useful at gripping the light.
The light has a orange forward clicky, that is very tactile.
I found the clicky on this $11 light to be more user friendly than the one on my $55 P2D.
The knurling on the tail and head of the light do provide extra grip to some extent, but are a bit too rough for me.
The light is very easy to grip in anyone’s hand, big or small, as it has some length to it.






As you can see here, you can disassemble the light into 5 parts.
It can be fully disassembled by taking the tail cap apart, and replacing the glass lens, and gutting the insides.
One thing I noticed here was that the o-rings were very small near the head, while the o-rings were big and thick at the tailcap of the light.
It is o-ring sealed at all parts of the light, but I would consider it to be not suitable underwater, but splash able.
I also liked the glass lens, not AR coated, but so far it has stood up to my keys in my pocket.






The OP reflector really helps here. The Cree rings are still there, but the beam is smoothed out a lot.
The tint of my item was not warm, but not cool, neutral.
This makes my other entire LED lights look purple, while makes my Surefire G2 look ultra yellow.
The regulation is fine, but nothing special, the light is about 45 lumens at turn on.
The light is constantly dropping from the time it has been turned on, and at 2 hours, is at about 75%. 
Then there is a bigger slope, making the light output drop faster, but still provides useful light (10 lumens) for about another half hour.
The runtime was completed with energizer alkalines, and with Ni-mh’s would be better.





Another comparison shot against the LD01, G2, and X5. About the same overall size as the X5.






I was very impressed about the thickness of the walls. It should be able to take quite a beating without breaking.
The body gets slimmer, so I don’t think it is very thick where the middle of the light is. 
The head of the light used fairly thin aluminum though, but I didn’t expect a bombproof light for $11.






Overall, the Romisen RC-G2 is a great light that really applies to the KISS concept, with a one level, and very good forward clicky.
The light cannot tail stand, which I would have liked. The beam is a very nice tint, and it throws pretty far for its size.
The light looks like it could take a fair beating and still work well. I would definitely recommend this light to a friend. 

*Rating: 3.875 – Very Good*
Build quality: 4
Brightness: 3.5
Features: 3
Price: 5


----------



## blademan

*Re: REVIEW - Romisen RC-G2 (non-Q5)*

I put a better bin cree in mine and it really shines!!!


----------



## Zatoichi

*Re: REVIEW - Romisen RC-G2 (non-Q5)*

My RC-G2 arrived last week, and I've yet to find any fault with it (considering the price). In fact, I'd be struggling to find any real fault at twice the price. I don't really care about packaging, and although the lanyard isn't anything special, it doesn't seem any worse than some I've got with more expensive lights.

I was tempted by the Q5 version from shingingbeam but with shipping it would have been about twice the price, and I didn't really _need_ another good AA light. The idea was to have a play with it, then give it to one of the kids. However, I think I'll have to order a couple more and keep this one.


----------



## AlexGT

*Re: REVIEW - Romisen RC-G2 (non-Q5)*

I have modded my G2 with a Q5 and a DX 7880 driver, it is the brightest AA I own now! The different modes are nice to play with, also noticed that the Gray G2 reflector is LOP while the black version G2 is MOP, the gray is brighter, I installed the better reflector on the black.

The only improvement for this lights would be to make one in real HA-III at a similar cost, they would sell by the boatloads!

Hope the pic shows the difference in reflectors, the Gray is MOP and the black is LOP


----------



## Superorb

*Re: TANK007 TK-506 vs Romisen GC-G2??*



syphix said:


> Hi!
> I was looking at flashlights on DX and i found 2 that are around the same price and i'm wondering which one to buy between the 2.
> 
> Which one is better??
> The Cree Q2-WC 95-Lumen LED Flashlight (1*AA) or the Romisen MXDL RC-G2 Cree Flashlight Black (1xAA)??
> 
> Is the romisen black or grey one better?? coz i heard that the grey one is better than the black one.


The RC-G2 has a P2 (I believe) emitter. Shiningbeam.com sells an RC-G2 with a Q5 emitter for $22 shipped, use code "CPFuser".

What's the SKU of the 1st light? DX has a zillion 95L Cree lights.


----------



## AlexGT

*Re: TANK007 TK-506 vs Romisen GC-G2??*

The gray G2 had a "throwier" more reflective reflector than the black one which is no slouch either. 

Gray = light orange peel reflector longer throw

Black = Medium orange peel smoother beam less throw.

Maybe I got lucky on one reflector.

AlexGT

Edit, if you are into modding, get the DX G2, a Q5 and a 7880 driver, it will be brighter than shiningbeam's light and have modes for about the same price.


----------



## rockz4532

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

how much more throw does it have?


----------



## AlexGT

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

Enough to be noticeable, I'll try and post some beamshots tonight.

Edit, let's see if the beamshots show that the LOP reflector on the gray is just a bit more concentrated than the MOP reflector that came on the black.

MOP (Came on the black G2)





LOP (Came on the Gray G2)





Now lower exposure

G2 black (MOP)




G2 gray (LOP)




AlexGT


----------



## rockz4532

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

I can definetly tell that the gray one has more throw. but they look like they have the same sized hotspot.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

One thing the RC-G2 is good at is throw.

It's about 24" before the spot will cover my palm.


----------



## AlexGT

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

It's hard for me to accurately photograph the size of the hotspot with my camera, but I can tell you that the gray's hotspot is a bit smaller than the black and throws a bit farther.

AlexGT


----------



## skyva

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

I just received a new thrower from KD, called a 
2-Mode HAIII Long Throw R2 Flashight SKU: S004798. Some have said it strongly resembles a dbs thrower, and from the pics I have seen of the dbs v3 I have to agree although I do not have one. 
The quality appears to be very good. Very solidly built, and a nice grey finish. 
I like the UI, it has two modes, hi and low. It has a reverse clicky, and you change between hi and low by a half press. It has a memory, so provided you don't switch it off and on too quickly, it stays on the previous brightness. With only 2 modes, switching is not too bad anyway. Both tailstand.
I just went outside and compared it in throw to my tiablo A9. The A9 Q5 with 2 AW16340 cells was not quite as bright at about 200ft as the KD thrower ( 1 x AW 18650). Neither batteries were full, so there may be some issue there, I will need to recheck later. The hotspot on the KD thrower is also a little larger, so I will probably need to check it at a longer distance. Both have similar rings in the spill.

Overall I am very impressed. I have a tk-11 and an ex-10 as well, and the quality appears to be in the same league. I am yet to fully take it apart yet, but it is certainly better than some other china-fire lights I have.
I bought this for my girlfriend to use when we have to hunt my little dog down after he escapes in a 50 acre hay paddock, but she may end up with the A9, which is a little lighter and thinner in the barrel.
It would be interesting to hear others thoughts.


----------



## stefanj

*oops I did it again*

I visited DX and they have 4 new Ultrafires. WF501b with philips Luxeons- in White, green red, and blue. Well of course I could not resist so I order 2 greens and one each of the red and blue. I figure that at under $10 a crack they won't be great, but still hard to resist some cheap colorful lights.:candle:
My daughter is nuts for the color green so when I told her about these she claimed one of the greens (that is why I orderd 2- figured she would want one) Should be here in a week or 2 (dx is still way behind in shipping- still recovering from the Chinese new year I guess)


----------



## bessiebenny

*Re: BessieBenny's Budget LED (DX/KD etc) Flashlights Review Roundup (Part 7)*

*THIS THREAD IS NOW CLOSED.*

*PLEASE CONTINUE ON IN THE NEW PART8 THREAD!* :twothumbs

Also, check out my news update on top of the main post.


----------



## seaside

*Romisen RC-A3 impression*

I received Romisen RC-A3 today from DX.
This is not a review, but a first day impression with some pictures. 
Mod can move appropreate forum if he/she think that's better.

Before you go down, please excuse poor/overexposed picture. My camera is quite old, and is getting clunky. Pictures are slightly edited to show you this light as close as what I see.

I know this light is bit outdated and not very popular among members though, I will be pleased if anyone find this useful.

First, the light looks like this.






It's small 1AA flashlight. It's cute, feel solid, not too big, not too small, and comfortable in hand. Good Knurling too. No sharp edges. Smooth adonizing.

But as you can see in the picture, the color of the head/tail and the body is not consistant. Head/tail has bit purplish tint, while body has no purplish tint.






I don't find any detectable defect in head and tail. But, you guessed it, the body has some dings and dents. It's nothing major at all. It's not visible when everything is tighten up. Maybe, the body came from different batch?






This picture above is my wife's hand holding the light at approx 1/3 foot from the wall. 
Obviously, my camera can't adjust itself to the light.

But..... I was completely sold when I saw a picture looks like that at DX. 
Wide spot and smooth spill! That's the main reason I bought this light. It turned out to be not exactly like that. 

The beam actually looks like this at approx 1 foot.
The size of beam is about a foot.







There obviously is a dark ring and a yellowish ring arround the spot. That's something I don't really like. The spot edge is kind of smooth. Side spill is not too bright, but plenty.

Next picture is taken at approx. 3 feet from the wall.






Very wide side spill. The whole light is like bit wider than 4 feet.

They used to put Cree P2 in RC-A3. 
Mine comes with 4 wires as you see in next picture, which probably means P4.







The LED is bit off centered. And it looks like slightly angled.
Not sure if this causes cree rings at the beam shot.







Tail switch feels solid and clicks OK. The spring is kinda thin and weak, but I don't think it is going to break any time soon. There's little excessive solders attached between head and pill. I may need heat it up if I want to take them apart. They look OK.

Overall.

- Very cute light, feel solid, good quality overall. 4/5
- The beam is very wide, plenty of spill. 4/5
- The pattern is not as smooth as I thought it would be. 2/5
- I find this light to be a great household light. 4/5
- My wife likes it, and snaps it right away. 5/5

I bought this for the wife anyway, so I'd say mission accomplished.


----------



## vali

*Re: Romisen RC-A3 impression*

Can you do a runtime test?


----------



## seaside

*Re: Romisen RC-A3 impression*

Not able to do runtime test at this moment. The wife snaps it off right away after I took some shots.

Maybe I can do that later at weekend.
It supposed to last 1 hour at full strength, dimmer after that.


----------



## alfreddajero

*Re: Romisen RC-A3 impression*

Thanks for posting this up....i too have this light and like it.......not as bright as it could be though, just too bad im not a modder.


----------



## LukeA

*Re: Romisen RC-A3 impression*

Its driver is pretty inefficient, like maybe 50% efficient. Putting in another driver would help a lot. 

Mine had some flickering problems that were solved by really wrenching down the retaining ring that holds the switch in its carrier.


----------



## seaside

*Re: Romisen RC-A3 impression*

As alfreddajero said, I was kinda underwhelmed by the amount of light. It could be brighter if I do what LukeA said.

It is a pity that this cute light does not perform what it is capable of. But its ok for now, the wife doesn't mind, actually excited to have it. The light will stay in her bag.


----------



## LukeA

*Re: Romisen RC-A3 impression*



seaside said:


> As alfreddajero said, I was kinda underwhelmed by the amount of light. It could be brighter if I do what LukeA said.
> 
> It is a pity that this cute light does not perform what it is capable of. But its ok for now, the wife doesn't mind, actually excited to have it. The light will stay in her bag.



Even as it is, it's a hell of a lot brighter than any light anybody else will have with them (which will be a cellphone). Mine lives in my backpack.


----------



## toby_pra

*Re: Romisen RC-A3 impression*

Nice review!


----------

